# Which Kate Spade Are You Carrying Today?



## newsophialover

I just realised we haven't got this thread yet, or have we? Show us which KS item(s) you're carrying today!  Here's mine, I was carrying my new Astor Court Elena. She's super comfy and fits a lot!


----------



## Areopagitica

newsophialover said:


> I just realised we haven't got this thread yet, or have we? Show us which KS item(s) you're carrying today!  Here's mine, I was carrying my new Astor Court Elena. She's super comfy and fits a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013676



THat bag is absolutely stunning!  WHen did you buy it because I don't think it's available online...


----------



## newsophialover

Areopagitica said:


> THat bag is absolutely stunning!  WHen did you buy it because I don't think it's available online...



Thank you! I bought it at the outlet in December. I've never seen it online too, it may be an outlet exclusive?


----------



## Jujuma

newsophialover said:


> I just realised we haven't got this thread yet, or have we? Show us which KS item(s) you're carrying today!  Here's mine, I was carrying my new Astor Court Elena. She's super comfy and fits a lot!



Your bag is beautiful. I'm wondering where you live, is it cold? It's very cold where I am and I got the Goldcoast Maryanne in cream for Christmas and am anxious to use it. I have it in black, but there's nothing like a new bag. I wish I had a winter white coat but don't and can't find one. So are you using yours in cold weather?


----------



## Jem Jerrica

:useless:


----------



## newsophialover

Jujuma said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I'm wondering where you live, is it cold? It's very cold where I am and I got the Goldcoast Maryanne in cream for Christmas and am anxious to use it. I have it in black, *but there's nothing like a new bag.* I wish I had a winter white coat but don't and can't find one. So are you using yours in cold weather?



Hi Jujuma, I agree! Hence was why I wore it with my black down coat! I do wear it in the cold weather. I normally try to wear dark colored bags with black coats, and tend to save my light colored bags for the summer, but the color somehow goes well together (or so I feel!). Try it and see how comfortable you are with the combo. 

I have an off-white winter coat that I tried on with but I think it goes better with black. So who knows, maybe you'll feel the same too. The light color Gold Coast is very pretty! Love the shimmer. Congrats on your bag!


----------



## newsophialover

Thought I'd post this for your inspiration 

(photo from pippa-middleton.co.uk)


----------



## Jujuma

newsophialover said:


> Thought I'd post this for your inspiration
> 
> (photo from pippa-middleton.co.uk)



I love the black and cream..in the warm weather. It's just 19deg's here. Brrrrr. But you wore your's with down..So I guess I'll give my Goldcoast Maryanne in cream a spin today!


----------



## jenn805

Astor court Elena in black....Love it


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Gold Coast Maryanne in Cashew for the first time.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cobble hill haven't stopped  carrying her since I got her last week!


----------



## ladydior30

i love the katespade stevies. spacious and light. have 2 of it!


----------



## muggles

Love the cobble hill!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Little minka in black


----------



## muggles

Little minks in hot pink!


----------



## muggles

Grove court lexie!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Mercer Isle Sloan in goose egg!


----------



## sexyladyyy

i forgot what is this called. i got this way back 2007 if i remember it right but still look sooooo nice. my 13" lappy fits here perfectly!


----------



## kmkuan123

My sister just bought this for me. I am loving the red!!!


----------



## Jewish Girl

The Kingsbury Park Shelby!  One of my favorites.


----------



## oliviacochu

on the road with my little kennedy


----------



## never_wear_it_t

oliviacochu said:


> on the road with my little kennedy



So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cobble Hill Finley.


----------



## scrpo83

Cobble Hill Leslie in Black


----------



## happenstance

Gold Coast Georgina in Cashew


----------



## ms_j

My new everyday bag - Elizabeth in black. Was using a medium long champ les pliage as my in between bag (took me ages to find a black bag I wanted) and still getting use to having compartments.
I love it goes with everything


----------



## gabardinesuit

I am currently carrying the Wellesley Martine bag


----------



## ladybonbon

Black sweet spade pammy &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## lovemybabes

Oh, the bag above my post is so cute!!! Love it! My teen would love it too.


----------



## OverAnalyst

gabardinesuit said:


> I am currently carrying the Wellesley Martine bag



Absolutely love your wallet! I carried my Leroy Street Linsley in black leather today!


----------



## gabardinesuit

OverAnalyst said:


> Absolutely love your wallet! I carried my Leroy Street Linsley in black leather today!



Thank you! I practically squealed when I saw it. I just had to have it.


----------



## LaLaLea

This pretty little thing. I loovee this purse! &#9829;


----------



## puppyylove

Lately I've been carrying the flicker melinda in kelly green patent!


----------



## kathrynetta

Kate Spade Southport in Green. I need the emotional boost of hoping for spring with this great color. In Chicago, we're finally digging our way out of minus temps.


----------



## Esquared72

Cobble Hill Finley (with my Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch).


----------



## GracefulShopper

Cedar Street Maise in ballet pink...sigh she's pretty.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Small Leslie in French grey!


----------



## jenn805

my new maryanne from surprise sale


----------



## jenn805

eehlers said:


> Cobble Hill Finley (with my Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch).



I want this bag


----------



## Pursefreak0

This beauty!!  little minka in deep pink! LOVE THIS BAG!


----------



## LVLadyLover

I am carrying my Two tone Southport Avenue Alessa Satchel! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursefreak0

Still her!


----------



## lnw85

My cashew Maryanne


----------



## gg1815

Love my Goldcoast Maryanne


----------



## Honeylicious

*Yesterday, my large Minka*


----------



## Lexic4

Been carrying my Little Minka in Firoza


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Camilla Street Sophie


----------



## fatentaheera

Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.


----------



## pringirl

fatentaheera said:


> Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 2646789



This is so gorgeous!!! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## cwc3

fatentaheera said:


> Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 2646789



I love your sanitizer, would you mind to share where you got it? it's so cute.


----------



## Honeylicious

cwc3 said:


> I love your sanitizer, would you mind to share where you got it? it's so cute.





fatentaheera said:


> Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 2646789



I wanna know too! Its so cute and matches your bag so well!!


----------



## backseat5am

cwc3 said:


> I love your sanitizer, would you mind to share where you got it? it's so cute.




Not the OP but it's from Bath & Bodyworks!


----------



## fatentaheera

cwc3 said:


> I love your sanitizer, would you mind to share where you got it? it's so cute.


Thank you so much. I bought it from Bath and Bodyworks, the sanitizer scent is called Ice cream from the same store .


----------



## fatentaheera

Honeylicious said:


> I wanna know too! Its so cute and matches your bag so well!!


Thank you so much. I bought it from Bath and Bodyworks, the sanitizer scent is called Ice cream from the same store. Not sure if it's still available though but you can ask them


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carson in affogato went shopping with me for her 1st day out (sorry for crappy pic). She did good!


----------



## Honeylicious

My (large) Minka. It's pretty huge, I'm just 5.2


----------



## Lexic4

fatentaheera said:


> Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646789




So pretty!


----------



## Honeylicious

backseat5am said:


> Not the OP but it's from Bath & Bodyworks!





fatentaheera said:


> Thank you so much. I bought it from Bath and Bodyworks, the sanitizer scent is called Ice cream from the same store .


Oh my, even the scent's name sounds so cute & delicious.  Too bad we don't have a store here...


----------



## AshTx.1

fatentaheera said:


> Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 2646789


Very pretty!


----------



## fatentaheera

Honeylicious said:


> Oh my, even the scent's name sounds so cute & delicious.  Too bad we don't have a store here...


Sorry, I just checked the sanitizer scent. It's called cotton candy bliss. You can try to look it up in the website if they still have them. I'm not sure if it's only a seasonal thing but it's a great scent to use


----------



## fatentaheera

AshTx.1 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## fatentaheera

This bag would be perfect for a casual sunny sunday. How do you guys spend yours? 
This is the Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue and for each Kate Spade bag I tend to add a sanitizer with it. I love KS so much !!


----------



## coachie mama

fatentaheera said:


> This bag would be perfect for a casual sunny sunday. How do you guys spend yours?
> This is the Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue and for each Kate Spade bag I tend to add a sanitizer with it. I love KS so much !!
> 
> View attachment 2652807



OMG, cute everything! cute bag, cute sanitizer, cute sunnies, even the floral sheets and drapes are cute!


----------



## Honeylicious

fatentaheera said:


> This bag would be perfect for a casual sunny sunday. How do you guys spend yours?
> This is the Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue and for each Kate Spade bag I tend to add a sanitizer with it. I love KS so much !!
> 
> View attachment 2652807


So cute~ the colors so matchy matchy!  love the blue, very fresh and minty feel


----------



## Honeylicious

KS black Minka


----------



## fatentaheera

Honeylicious said:


> KS black Minka


I love your striped blouse and the black minka!


----------



## 2ndname

The wife and I saw a nice what looks to be an emerald green mansfield liv bag.  Unfortunately we couldn't find any place online to purchase them.  Just wanted to say that those bags are looking great in that color.


----------



## fatentaheera

Honeylicious said:


> So cute~ the colors so matchy matchy!  love the blue, very fresh and minty feel


Thank you dearies. I'm crazy when it comes to floral and pastel colors. Even my bags are mostly pastel colors hihihihii


----------



## BeachBagGal

fatentaheera said:


> This bag would be perfect for a casual sunny sunday. How do you guys spend yours?
> This is the Cobble Hill Little Curtis in Grace Blue and for each Kate Spade bag I tend to add a sanitizer with it. I love KS so much !!
> 
> View attachment 2652807


Pretty color! I was eyeing a bag in this color.


----------



## Honeylicious

fatentaheera said:


> I love your striped blouse and the black minka!


Thank.  Its a pretty old dress from Warehouse


----------



## TraGiv

I'm carrying my little minka in dusty emerald today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lexic4

TraGiv said:


> I'm carrying my little minka in dusty emerald today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657950
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Such a pretty color!


----------



## Honeylicious

TraGiv said:


> I'm carrying my little minka in dusty emerald today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657950
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Interesting color, it looks blue here


----------



## TraGiv

Lexic4 said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## TraGiv

Honeylicious said:


> Interesting color, it looks blue here



Yeah it is an interesting color because sometimes it looks green and sometime blue. It depends on the lighting. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

Black Cobble Hill Finley


----------



## Esquared72

My new black Cobble Hill Lacey...so classic.


----------



## baglover1973

French navy little minka today&#10084;&#65039;switching out to sister dusty emerald tomorrow


----------



## missmoimoi

I'm carrying my brand new Claremont Drive Marcella (limoncello)!  I think this is my new favourite bag (it arrived today)!  I should have snatched up the black one when it was available at Holt Renfrew.  Once these went on sale, the black disappeared 


I LOVE this bag!  It's a lovely alternative to Celine mini luggage and is a tad smaller so less heavy than MK Hamilton.  It's got less hardware so it's less clunky.


----------



## missmoimoi

Here is my new KS claremont marcella (yellow).  The one in front is the new Sedgewick Lane Paige in braised plum.  I'm in love with this colour and the double zip, triple compartment med shoulder bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2678205
> 
> French navy little minka today&#10084;&#65039;switching out to sister dusty emerald tomorrow


I love her in that color too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my new KS claremont marcella (yellow).  The one in front is the new Sedgewick Lane Paige in braised plum.  I'm in love with this colour and the double zip, triple compartment med shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 2679112


That plum color looks gorgeous!


----------



## baglover1973

Moved into her today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2679763
> 
> Moved into her today &#10084;&#65039;


Love! Love!  I'll be moving into mine this Sat! Yay can't wait!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

My new Little Minka in Affogatto! Super steal thanks to the KS Sale!


----------



## baglover1973

sarahloveslouis said:


> My new Little Minka in Affogatto! Super steal thanks to the KS Sale!



LOVE this color! wish I would have grabbed one too during the sale. GORG.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm new to kate spade. How often do they have sales? Thanks! !


----------



## BeachBagGal

sarahloveslouis said:


> My new Little Minka in Affogatto! Super steal thanks to the KS Sale!


Love her! I have this color in the Clarke. It's a very pretty neutral.


----------



## baglover1973

My last buy from the sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2681794
> 
> My last buy from the sale


Cute! Oooo what color?


----------



## baglover1973

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2681794
> 
> My last buy from the sale




Hey doll! It's called deep blaze. Will post a better pic


----------



## baglover1973

Not much better. It's dark here


----------



## pringirl

sarahloveslouis said:


> My new Little Minka in Affogatto! Super steal thanks to the KS Sale!



Beautiful... congrats!! 

Just noted that your minka has separate hooks for shoulder handle & long strap. Mine share the same hook..


----------



## silverstar16

You have eagle eyes! The older version of the Little Minka has a separate ring to attach the longer crossbody strap. On the newer version, you have to attach the crossbody strap to the same ring where the shorter shoulder strap is attached to the bag. I have been meaning to make a separate thread about this for a few weeks but haven't had time to take good pictures.


----------



## pringirl

silverstar16 said:


> You have eagle eyes! The older version of the Little Minka has a separate ring to attach the longer crossbody strap. On the newer version, you have to attach the crossbody strap to the same ring where the shorter shoulder strap is attached to the bag. I have been meaning to make a separate thread about this for a few weeks but haven't had time to take good pictures.



Haha I was just complaining to my hubby abt my straps sharing the same hook.. and he said extra hardware will make the bag heavier. What a smart way of deterring me from getting the older version of little minka!! Although I dun think there's a big difference.. I wonder why kate spade changed this though..


----------



## MiaBorsa

Audrey!


----------



## baglover1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey!



This is Soooo pretty! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## drcoach1979

Just got today! My new bow tile Maise  My very first Kate Spade


----------



## silverstar16

So pretty! Love the little spade dangle too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2681821
> View attachment 2681822
> 
> Not much better. It's dark here


Love the color! It looks like a true red?


----------



## BeachBagGal

drcoach1979 said:


> Just got today! My new bow tile Maise  My very first Kate Spade


What a fun pattern!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey!


Pretty! Is this in Deep Blaze?


----------



## drcoach1979

silverstar16 said:


> So pretty! Love the little spade dangle too.


thank you. the whimsical bow ties drew me to it. that and the sale...heehee!


----------



## drcoach1979

BeachBagGal said:


> What a fun pattern!


thank you. i am a newbie in the world of kate spade.


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color! It looks like a true red?



I think it is.  very pretty.  Just like the gorgeous audrey on here a few posts up that I am obcessing over.


----------



## MiaBorsa

baglover1973 said:


> This is Soooo pretty! &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Is this in Deep Blaze?


Yep, it's the deep blaze.  It's a gorgeous true red.  Thanks!



baglover1973 said:


> I think it is.  very pretty.  Just like the gorgeous audrey on here a few posts up that I am obcessing over.


  I'm in LOVE with Audrey.  She's a perfect size and so easy to carry and to get into.  You "NEED" her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

drcoach1979 said:


> Just got today! My new bow tile Maise  My very first Kate Spade



Cute!  I love the bowties.


----------



## silverstar16

pringirl said:


> Haha I was just complaining to my hubby abt my straps sharing the same hook.. and he said extra hardware will make the bag heavier. What a smart way of deterring me from getting the older version of little minka!! Although I dun think there's a big difference.. I wonder why kate spade changed this though..



It's probably to cut costs more than to make the bag lighter. I remember years ago there was a story about how American Airlines put one less olive in every first class salad and that minor change saves the company $40K per year.


----------



## pringirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey!



Definitely my next bag!
Keep the photos coming sweetie &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## JuneHawk

Last night, 2 Park Avenue small Beau in cream/french navy.


----------



## baglover1973

JuneHawk said:


> Last night, 2 Park Avenue small Beau in cream/french navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684144



Gorgeous! both you and the bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

JuneHawk said:


> Last night, 2 Park Avenue small Beau in cream/french navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684144


Very cute!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## baglover1973

Dusty emerald again today for a trip to the salon


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2684773
> 
> 
> Dusty emerald again today for a trip to the salon


Love! I used mine for 1st times yesterday and received compliments. She sure fits alot and is very versatile on how you can wear her!


----------



## baglover1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! I used mine for 1st times yesterday and received compliments. She sure fits alot and is very versatile on how you can wear her!



right????? did you love it?  bet you looked fabulous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

baglover1973 said:


> right????? did you love it?  bet you looked fabulous!


Thanks! She looked great with my black dress!


----------



## Lexic4

This is beautiful!


----------



## Lexic4

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey!




This is beautiful!


----------



## baglover1973

French navy minka


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ahhh you are all torturing me with these beautiful minkas!!! I am this close to getting a little minka in affogato, but I'm still waiting for my Cedar Street Maise to arrive haha. I'm hoping that Minka itch will go away soon!


----------



## baglover1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahhh you are all torturing me with these beautiful minkas!!! I am this close to getting a little minka in affogato, but I'm still waiting for my Cedar Street Maise to arrive haha. I'm hoping that Minka itch will go away soon!



minka is gorgeous! you wouldn't regret it!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

baglover1973 said:


> minka is gorgeous! you wouldn't regret it!!!




I agree!  Buy her before it's too late!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oh you enablers! What's a gal to do?!


----------



## seton

bond st florence
cobble hill bee
pop pouch
ohlala coin


----------



## silverstar16

Love all that pink, seton!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ahhh a pink cobble bee!! loveee


----------



## Esquared72

Using my Kate Spade Mandy wallet in two-tone gray. Made some modifications...swapped out the wristlet strap for a Juicy charm, and did some minor surgery to switch out the ID window plastic for one with a thumb slot (too tight to use otherwise - especially when dealing with airport security!).


----------



## baglover1973

Gorgy French navy little minka


----------



## Pinkalicious

eehlers said:


> Using my Kate Spade Mandy wallet in two-tone gray. Made some modifications...swapped out the wristlet strap for a Juicy charm, and did some minor surgery to switch out the ID window plastic for one with a thumb slot (too tight to use otherwise - especially when dealing with airport security!).



Wow, I really like your modifications! I appreciate the thumb hole in the ID plastic and I also prefer it without the wristlet strap - cute charm!


----------



## Esquared72

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow, I really like your modifications! I appreciate the thumb hole in the ID plastic and I also prefer it without the wristlet strap - cute charm!




Thank you! I was nervous about trying it but am glad I moved forward - now this wallet is just about perfect.


----------



## Esquared72

In addition to my Mandy wallet, I have a couple other KS accessories I'm using. My new phone case, which works on two levels (I'm addicted to coffee and I'm not the best at keeping a secret) and this little pouch where I keep my chargers and earbuds.


----------



## Pinkalicious

eehlers said:


> In addition to my Mandy wallet, I have a couple other KS accessories I'm using. My new phone case, which works on two levels (I'm addicted to coffee and I'm not the best at keeping a secret) and this little pouch where I keep my chargers and earbuds.



LOVE both! I'm a coffee addict too  
Where did you get the pouch! I need one of those for all of my lip products and earbuds


----------



## Esquared72

Pinkalicious said:


> LOVE both! I'm a coffee addict too
> 
> Where did you get the pouch! I need one of those for all of my lip products and earbuds




Thanks! The pouch was a random lucky find at Nordstrom Rack earlier this year.


----------



## jeep317

I feel the need for a Little Minka soon!


----------



## Hoya94

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey!




Do you use anything to protect the bag like Apple Guard?  I just ordered this bag and want to protect it from inadvertent scratches.  Thanks!

Hoya


----------



## orchid741

My new Kate Spade bag that I got from the outlet. Tag said Wellesley but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the web. Perhaps it's a new style. I love it very much


----------



## Hoya94

orchid741 said:


> My new Kate Spade bag that I got from the outlet. Tag said Wellesley but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the web. Perhaps it's a new style. I love it very much




Pretty!  Do you mind my asking how much was it?  It's lovely.


----------



## orchid741

Hoya94 said:


> Pretty!  Do you mind my asking how much was it?  It's lovely.


They had a 40% off at my local outlet so the price with tax and 10% VIP coupon is around $190-ish. I know it's not the best deal but I was in desperate "need" of a new bag  

If only I know of the surprise sale today


----------



## pringirl

orchid741 said:


> My new Kate Spade bag that I got from the outlet. Tag said Wellesley but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the web. Perhaps it's a new style. I love it very much



Love the pink and the structure. Lucky u!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Been in black ellen for quite a while, so easy to use, love it.  Considering swapping in to forest little minka.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hoya94 said:


> Do you use anything to protect the bag like Apple Guard?  I just ordered this bag and want to protect it from inadvertent scratches.  Thanks!
> 
> Hoya



No, I don't use anything on my bags.  I don't think it would hurt to use the Apple Guard, though.


----------



## jeep317

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Been in black ellen for quite a while, so easy to use, love it.  Considering swapping in to forest little minka.



I love this!!! I def need a Minka, and that green is tdf!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

jeep317 said:


> I love this!!! I def need a Minka, and that green is tdf!



Thank you!  I LOVE this color for sure, the leather is amazing.  I kinda wish I had gotten it in a finley instead though.  I have not used it more than a few times because I prefer the finley style a bit more.


----------



## Honeylicious

My standard (large) Minka in office today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Honeylicious said:


> My standard (large) Minka in office today


Love her!


----------



## Hoya94

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I don't use anything on my bags.  I don't think it would hurt to use the Apple Guard, though.




Thanks Mia!  I ordered the Apple Garde and my Audrey gets here tomorrow.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Hoya94

orchid741 said:


> They had a 40% off at my local outlet so the price with tax and 10% VIP coupon is around $190-ish. I know it's not the best deal but I was in desperate "need" of a new bag
> 
> If only I know of the surprise sale today




Orchid, I wouldn't worry about the surprise sale.  Nothing as pretty as your bag!  enjoy and thanks for the info.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hoya94 said:


> Thanks Mia!  I ordered the Apple Garde and my Audrey gets here tomorrow.  I'm so excited!



  I can't wait to see your new bag!   I love Audrey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Little Minka today!


----------



## Hoya94

Audrey is here!!!!


----------



## Simpsonyte

My small Laurel. I love this mini size!


----------



## orchid741

Hoya94 said:


> Orchid, I wouldn't worry about the surprise sale.  Nothing as pretty as your bag!  enjoy and thanks for the info.



You're too sweet!!! Thank you!!
I was eyeing the Pipa but could not decide on which color . Black seems to be more practical but I don't like the cream color handle. Mint and pink are cute but cannot wear them until next spring. So I gonna settle down with my hot pink new bag for a while


----------



## orchid741

pringirl said:


> Love the pink and the structure. Lucky u!!


Thank you ! She's very eye-catching, isn't she


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hoya94 said:


> Audrey is here!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2719141
> View attachment 2719142
> View attachment 2719143
> View attachment 2719144
> View attachment 2719145


Love her - how cute! What color?


----------



## orchid741

Another great find from my local outlet...Kate Spade Firefly Drive Keegan satchel. She got some little marks so I was able to get the extra 10% off for damage item. But for $130+ tax down from $398? I can live with that 
Please excuse my weird indoor light making her having a yellowish color , in real life the color off white at the front. SHE'S SO PRETTY AND CLASSY!!! I love her to bits!!!


----------



## hillaryhath

My new Cobble Hill Little Curtis Crossbody:





(distortion of the logo is one of my many proofs the brand is going downhill)

And a lot of accessories too, I just noticed 





yer basic one in a million KS iPhone 5/5S cases, Leroy/Animal print Lacey wallet, gold saffiano ID case that I got on eBay but I hear it sells at the outlets.


----------



## Honeylicious

orchid741 said:


> Another great find from my local outlet...Kate Spade Firefly Drive Keegan satchel. She got some little marks so I was able to get the extra 10% off for damage item. But for $130+ tax down from $398? I can live with that
> Please excuse my weird indoor light making her having a yellowish color , in real life the color off white at the front. SHE'S SO PRETTY AND CLASSY!!! I love her to bits!!!


Oh, it's very nice!  so elegance.  Congrats


----------



## Hoya94

It's the deep blaze.  It's no longer on the website.  I must have snagged one of the last ones.


----------



## orchid741

Honeylicious said:


> Oh, it's very nice!  so elegance.  Congrats



Thank you Honeylicious!!! She's smaller than my usual bag size but she's so pretty


----------



## LVlover13

orchid741 said:


> My new Kate Spade bag that I got from the outlet. Tag said Wellesley but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the web. Perhaps it's a new style. I love it very much



Such a pretty color! May I ask how big it is? I'm looking for something like that for work.  Just wondering how big it is since I'm pretty petite


----------



## CatePNW

This is my first Kate Spade bag, I got it a few weeks ago while on vacation.  I haven't moved out of it yet, it's just a perfect size for me and easy to use.  I didn't find anything at the KS outlets, but got this at Nordstrom Rack.  In one pic I've got a Disney fob on it, and the gold is Coach, I liked the gold on there.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> This is my first Kate Spade bag, I got it a few weeks ago while on vacation.  I haven't moved out of it yet, it's just a perfect size for me and easy to use.  I didn't find anything at the KS outlets, but got this at Nordstrom Rack.  In one pic I've got a Disney fob on it, and the gold is Coach, I liked the gold on there.
> 
> View attachment 2727513
> View attachment 2727514


Cute bag! Looks nice and soft.  What is the style called?


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute bag! Looks nice and soft.  What is the style called?


Thanks, it is soft and squishy, but retains it's shape well.  It's Hadlen Black in the Grant Park collection.  It's a MFF bag, but I think the quality is great, and it came with a nice dustbag too.


----------



## blackstar

hillaryhath said:


> My new Cobble Hill Little Curtis Crossbody:



Is this the Strawberry Froyo colour? Been contemplating getting an Audrey in that colour but I'm worried it might be extremely pink in real life!


----------



## jeep317

Love this bag!


----------



## oluchika

jeep317 said:


> Love this bag!



I have this in black, currently trying to sell since I never opened the package. How do you like it? I haven't gotten much interest in it so I'm contemplating cutting the tags and using it. I got it final sale so there's no returning either.


----------



## jeep317

oluchika said:


> I have this in black, currently trying to sell since I never opened the package. How do you like it? I haven't gotten much interest in it so I'm contemplating cutting the tags and using it. I got it final sale so there's no returning either.



I love it. It's roomy and has just enough slouch to be sassy. The smaller strap has plenty of room to be used over my shoulder, which is great because I don't like crossbody bags or handheld bags. My iPad mini even fits perfectly in an outer pocket!


----------



## Jujuma

Simpsonyte said:


> View attachment 2719413
> 
> My small Laurel. I love this mini size!




I have that same bag but in hot pink. I love it too but I got mine at the outlet and it has no outside pockets which really bums me out. Does yours have an outside pocket on the back? Also, hard to tell from pic, but your leather looks a little nicer.


----------



## baglover1973

Carried my cutie red "bee" wristlet inside of my lv damier ebene Eva &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade bag (Quinn), necklace & phone cover.


----------



## seton

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade bag (Quinn), necklace & phone cover.



u look cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

seton said:


> u look cute!



Thanks


----------



## plumaplomb

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kylie2014

My favorite Kate Spade bag is ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/63340068.jpg
this one given to me as a gift by my sister. Love it! I carry it all the time.


----------



## Moving to Texas

Love all the pictures of KS bag especially the collections. Soon I hope to be a part of the KS club


----------



## babysunshine

Kate Spade patent black tote.


----------



## lemonhead130

These are my current favorites.  I get most of my KS at consignment shops.  It's mind blowing how many women will consign nearly perfect designer bags.  And I get to have them for almost half price!  My co-worker told me I need an intervention.


----------



## baglover1973




----------



## coachie mama

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2771184




Super cute!


----------



## coachie mama

Dusty emerald Finley. Sooo soft and comfy!


----------



## DivaNC

coachie mama said:


> Dusty emerald Finley. Sooo soft and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2772162



Lovely color, it's so bright and cheery.


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Cobble Hill Small Leslie in Dark Geranium.


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Quinn


 
Quinn again  ^


----------



## klynneann

coachie mama said:


> Dusty emerald Finley. Sooo soft and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2772162



Finley bags are great, and this one is in an amazing color!


----------



## klynneann

I've been carrying the Newbury Lane Cadene for the past couple weeks and have received lots of compliments on the color (it looks a little pink, but it's chilli red).


----------



## Lurvebags

My KS bag today &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lurvebags said:


> View attachment 2805129
> 
> 
> My KS bag today &#128522;


So pretty!


----------



## Lurvebags

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## carinas

Lurvebags said:


> View attachment 2805129
> 
> 
> My KS bag today &#128522;



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lurvebags

carinas said:


> Absolutely beautiful!




Thank you! Too bad it has a chemical smell ... &#128532;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lurvebags said:


> Thank you! Too bad it has a chemical smell ... &#128532;


Aww ugh.  I can relate. My Grove Court Sloan I purchased recently had the same issue. I aired that baby out for 2 wks and now she's all good.


----------



## Lurvebags

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww ugh.  I can relate. My Grove Court Sloan I purchased recently had the same issue. I aired that baby out for 2 wks and now she's all good.




Oh really? Good to know the smell eventually goes away, I was beginning to fall out of love with this bag and other KS bags too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lurvebags said:


> Oh really? Good to know the smell eventually goes away, I was beginning to fall out of love with this bag and other KS bags too!


This is the only bag I've had an issue with and I own other KS bags. I ditched the paper it was stuffed with due to the smell being in that too (I will put fresh paper in). I aired it out the first few wks before I ever had a chance to use it (torture! lol). If that wouldn't have helped then I would have called CS and request a new bag or a refund.


----------



## Apelila

My Kate Spade that I adore so much


----------



## Cc1213

My "Maryanne" Gold Coast


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> My Kate Spade that I adore so much


So darn cute!


----------



## Lurvebags

BeachBagGal said:


> This is the only bag I've had an issue with and I own other KS bags. I ditched the paper it was stuffed with due to the smell being in that too (I will put fresh paper in). I aired it out the first few wks before I ever had a chance to use it (torture! lol). If that wouldn't have helped then I would have called CS and request a new bag or a refund.




Unfortunately a refund is out of the question for me as I bought it on eBay .. &#128532; Thanks for tip, I'll get rid of the paper it came with it. It makes sense that the smell is on that too. 

Kinda kicking myself as this is my second KS bag with a chemical smell, I swore I wouldn't buy KS again..as if that would last hahahaha


----------



## Lurvebags

Apelila said:


> My Kate Spade that I adore so much




Ooooh I wanted to get this in rose petal but thought it might be too small for me! Looks so classy!


----------



## Lurvebags

Cc1213 said:


> My "Maryanne" Gold Coast




No picture attached @Cc1213 &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Lurvebags said:


> Ooooh I wanted to get this in rose petal but thought it might be too small for me! Looks so classy!


actually it hold a lot of stuff and I'm so impressed yeah i was torn about the rose petal and the red when I was at the store...but she is the winner


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> So darn cute!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lurvebags said:


> Unfortunately a refund is out of the question for me as I bought it on eBay .. &#128532; Thanks for tip, I'll get rid of the paper it came with it. It makes sense that the smell is on that too.
> 
> Kinda kicking myself as this is my second KS bag with a chemical smell, I swore I wouldn't buy KS again..as if that would last hahahaha


I hope that works!


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn!, with my KS necklace on too


----------



## babysunshine

Black patent tote.


----------



## plumaplomb

Apelila said:


> My Kate Spade that I adore so much




What is the name of this?  So cute!


----------



## classygal.lisa

Gorgeous  bag! May I  know  the  model, please? &#128525;


----------



## classygal.lisa

jeep317 said:


> Love this bag!



So gorgeous! May I  know  the  model  of this please? &#128525;


----------



## jeep317

It's the Cobble Hill Curtis in Molasses.


----------



## Apelila

My only Kate Spade
I'm going Christmas shopping with her.


----------



## klynneann

Apelila said:


> My only Kate Spade
> I'm going Christmas shopping with her.



Love how you styled her - great outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> My only Kate Spade
> I'm going Christmas shopping with her.


Looks so darn cute on you! What is the color - Dynasty Red?


----------



## Apelila

klynneann said:


> Love how you styled her - great outfit!


Thank you 
I wore her too with black dress and she look amazing


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so darn cute on you! What is the color - Dynasty Red?


Thank you...the color I believe is just redlol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Thank you...the color I believe is just redlol


Okay lol. I'm trying to figure out how the color - Dynasty Red- looks irl. All the pix online it looks like a different shade.


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay lol. I'm trying to figure out how the color - Dynasty Red- looks irl. All the pix online it looks like a different shade.


I have it in reavel here in kate spade forum i believe that picture that I posted is the true color...And I'm sure it will make easier for you to decide and I hope that helps


----------



## inlovewbags

Alessa satchel today!


----------



## collegechic

Does anyone have the space rocket clutch? It looks so adorable but not sure how functional


----------



## Hoya94

My new baby... Cedar street Maise in Dynasty Red!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

TraGiv said:


> I'm carrying my little minka in dusty emerald today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657950
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Such a vibrant color!! A pure beauty))


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey!


 Aweeee . I am not a fan of red in any sense, but this just blew me away!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Apelila

Kate Spade pearl off white and Kate Spade flat shoes my outfit on Christmas eve dinner


----------



## LVLadyLover

I used my Catherine Street Pippa Satchel and Glitter Bug Bee wristlet to work today! Love them both!


----------



## shopgirl_alana

Could y'all help me make a decision? Currently stalking the 25% off sale and can't choose among three bags and between two wallets. Thanks! 

http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-medium-harmony/098689787411,en_US,pd.html

http://www.katespade.com/ellison-avenue-harmony-baby-bag/098689795997,en_US,pd.html

http://www.katespade.com/cove-street-airel/098689689784,en_US,pd.html



http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-neda/098689766751,en_US,pd.html

http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-stacy/098689797861,en_US,pd.html


----------



## grace04

Right now I am carrying my new black Cobble Hill Little Minka and loving it!


----------



## Lurvebags

shopgirl_alana said:


> Could y'all help me make a decision? Currently stalking the 25% off sale and can't choose among three bags and between two wallets. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-medium-harmony/098689787411,en_US,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/ellison-avenue-harmony-baby-bag/098689795997,en_US,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/cove-street-airel/098689689784,en_US,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-neda/098689766751,en_US,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-stacy/098689797861,en_US,pd.html




I was going to give you some advice but I can't decide either hahhahaha you've got me stressing over this! 

Let us know what you decide &#128522;


----------



## all7s

shopgirl_alana said:


> Could y'all help me make a decision? Currently stalking the 25% off sale and can't choose among three bags and between two wallets. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-medium-harmony/098689787411,en_US,pd.html
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/ellison-avenue-harmony-baby-bag/098689795997,en_US,pd.html
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/cove-street-airel/098689689784,en_US,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-neda/098689766751,en_US,pd.html
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/wellesley-stacy/098689797861,en_US,pd.html


Tough choices! 

If you dont have a wallet similar to the Neda, I'd choose it. So much functionality with all the pockets and 
the pink interior contrasting the red exterior would keep me smiling. And the Cove Street Ariel looks like a great bag to use for both taking to work and running errands. The Cedar Street Harmony is gorgeous but I would be concerned that the thin handles might not be able to support a lot of weight in the bag without eventually distorting the bag. 

Good luck, I look forward to seeing and hearing about your choices!


----------



## shopgirl_alana

Lurvebags said:


> I was going to give you some advice but I can't decide either hahhahaha you've got me stressing over this!
> 
> Let us know what you decide &#128522;




Haha, seriously! I have been going back and forth for the past two days and harassing family and friends, but cannot decide!  Too bad I can't just buy them all ... sigh. I am going to try and force myself to make a decision tonight!


----------



## shopgirl_alana

all7s said:


> Tough choices!
> 
> If you dont have a wallet similar to the Neda, I'd choose it. So much functionality with all the pockets and
> the pink interior contrasting the red exterior would keep me smiling. And the Cove Street Ariel looks like a great bag to use for both taking to work and running errands. The Cedar Street Harmony is gorgeous but I would be concerned that the thin handles might not be able to support a lot of weight in the bag without eventually distorting the bag.
> 
> Good luck, I look forward to seeing and hearing about your choices!




I know, Kate just has so many options, and these sales always brings out my indecisiveness.   I'm glad you mentioned the handles on the Cedar Street Harmony, as well.  My mom made that same comment, so hearing it echoed makes me think about eliminating that choice, just because I tend to stuff everything in my bags.  Thank you for your advice! I'm hoping to decide tonight ... haha. I will report back!


----------



## wifeyb

babysunshine said:


> Black patent tote.




what is the name/style of this bag?! I love it so much


----------



## misswanderlust

Using my Cobble Hill Leslie in black.


----------



## Apelila

Been loving this bag


----------



## baglover1973

French navy little minka


----------



## cbarber1123

Apelila said:


> Been loving this bag



What is this bag called. It's so cute


----------



## Apelila

cbarber1123 said:


> What is this bag called. It's so cute


The called pear bag you should able to look it up in KS website and they do come with different colors


----------



## Lurvebags

Hoya94 said:


> My new baby... Cedar street Maise in Dynasty Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830598




Love it!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## September24

klynneann said:


> I've been carrying the Newbury Lane Cadene for the past couple weeks and have received lots of compliments on the color (it looks a little pink, but it's chilli red).


 
are these still at the outlets? Love it!


----------



## klynneann

September24 said:


> are these still at the outlets? Love it!



Thank you!  You know, I haven't been to an outlet in months.  I picked this up back in September...


----------



## September24

klynneann said:


> Thank you!  You know, I haven't been to an outlet in months.  I picked this up back in September...


 
darn! thanks! Maybe I can find one sitting lonely on a shelf somewhere


----------



## klynneann

September24 said:


> darn! thanks! Maybe I can find one sitting lonely on a shelf somewhere



You never know!  Or, you might find something else that you fall in love with.


----------



## September24

klynneann said:


> You never know!  Or, you might find something else that you fall in love with.


 
Or lots that I fall in love with!


----------



## netter

Gold Coast Maryanne large.


----------



## ScottyGal

netter said:


> Gold Coast Maryanne large.



Gorgeous &#128149;


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Love my hobo! Slouchy but with some structure.


----------



## scrpo83

Cobble Hill Leslie medium in black for the week


----------



## missmandymarie

Cobble Hill Little Minka


----------



## LolaCalifornia

missmandymarie said:


> Cobble Hill Little Minka


I love the color! I have one in Affogato and love it! It's such a functional, easy to carry bag! NICE.


----------



## CatePNW

Hadlen Pebbled Satchel, love this bag.  When carried by the long shoulder strap, it almost looks like a Coach Toaster bag.  Very easy to carry!


----------



## Esquared72

My soft and squishy Finley hobo. [emoji7]
View attachment 2952930


----------



## Bananie

missmandymarie said:


> Cobble Hill Little Minka


What color is your bag? Love it.


----------



## charleston-mom

Little wallet purchase - friends and family - liked the colors


----------



## jennysong

charleston-mom said:


> Little wallet purchase - friends and family - liked the colors
> 
> View attachment 2968686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968687



Wow!! Love this - beautiful colorblock combo


----------



## ScottyGal

charleston-mom said:


> Little wallet purchase - friends and family - liked the colors
> 
> View attachment 2968686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968687



Really nice &#9786;


----------



## CassieH

A lot of them are so beautiful!


----------



## smile1

charleston-mom said:


> Little wallet purchase - friends and family - liked the colors
> 
> Lovely! I have the bag version


----------



## CSG

I just bought this Natalie crossbody/clutch bag in hot rose. I do not know when to use it because the color is too bright HAHA! I am not used to bright bags but bought it for a change. What do you think?


----------



## Jandsberry

It's still winter weather in North Dakota so I'm using my Grove Court Leslie red/black bag. I love it to the moon and back!


----------



## Jandsberry

CSG said:


> I just bought this Natalie crossbody/clutch bag in hot rose. I do not know when to use it because the color is too bright HAHA! I am not used to bright bags but bought it for a change. What do you think?


I think you should use it when you need a boost of confidence ( we all have those days ). I think it's beautiful and I love the color! Great choice!


----------



## CSG

fatentaheera said:


> Bringing my lovely Charles Street Audrey to work today. I love her vibrant colors and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 2646789



What color is this?


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn  &#128149;


----------



## sandee19

Mine is Cedar Street - Maise' Perforated Satchel in Bright Cubanelle


----------



## MareSerenitatus

CSG said:


> What color is this?


Strawberry froyo


----------



## PenelopeSpade

I* I bought  her two years ago at the outlets! My Kate Spade Alessa Wellesley bag in hot pink! *


----------



## klynneann

eehlers said:


> My soft and squishy Finley hobo. [emoji7]
> View attachment 2952930



Love this in black! I have one in orange and it was a total impulse buy. Saw it on sale at Nordstrom and once I picked it up I was sold on the soft leather, then I tried it on and it was incredibly comfortable to wear. Love the tassel you added too!


----------



## CSG

PenelopeSpade said:


> I* I bought  her two years ago at the outlets! My Kate Spade Alessa Wellesley bag in hot pink! *



The bracelet!


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn


----------



## wifeyb

my Saturday A Satchel


----------



## wifeyb

charleston-mom said:


> Little wallet purchase - friends and family - liked the colors
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968687




what's this wallet called?! I love it!


----------



## tatayap

This tan/brown Alessandra Kent has become my daily handbag


----------



## charleston-mom

wifeyb said:


> what's this wallet called?! I love it!




It's the Chelsea Square Cyndi leather wallet in nude and coral. It's just wonderful quality.


----------



## girlfriday17

A Tarrytown Charlotte Tote (I believe) in turquoise (almost a blue jean blue). It's one of the oldest bags in my collection but I still love it.  I carry it in the summer months.


----------



## BeachBagGal

One of my fav bags! The Little Minka in Dusty Emerald! I LOOOOVE this color!!! To think I hesitated before I bought it online (hadn't seen irl) because it was a final sale item. The price on this baby was killer too! Everytime I see the color it makes me smile!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> One of my fav bags! The Little Minka in Dusty Emerald! I LOOOOVE this color!!! To think I hesitated before I bought it online (hadn't seen irl) because it was a final sale item. The price on this baby was killer too! Everytime I see the color it makes me smile!!!
> View attachment 3072067


Gorgeous color! You had great intuition on this one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> Gorgeous color! You had great intuition on this one!


Thanks! This is truly one of my fav bags I own in my collection!! Such a versatile bag too.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! This is truly one of my fav bags I own in my collection!! Such a versatile bag too.


I have it in Affogato and feel the same way about it. It truly is a versatile bag! Perfect size, perfect slouch and comfy to hold.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> I have it in Affogato and feel the same way about it. It truly is a versatile bag! Perfect size, perfect slouch and comfy to hold.


Affogato is a really pretty neutral. I have it in the Clarke.


----------



## melburnian

No idea what this one is called, but I love it!


----------



## ILBagLady

"Eat Cake for Breakfast" tote!


----------



## MaxineL

melburnian said:


> No idea what this one is called, but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073390




Thats the Montford Park Smooth Jovie


----------



## pandut

Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise in Rose


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn &#128156;


----------



## Iamminda

pandut said:


> Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise in Rose


Gorgeous on you!  I have this rose jade Maise too, twinnie.


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn


----------



## lurkernomore

felt like something in cobalt - I love this bag - I believe she is called Gladys (I have had her for awhile) ? I am heading to the outlets tomorrow and will report back


----------



## charleston-mom

New little things. FINALLY found a wristlet that easily fits an iPhone 6+ with a case on it.  Yay!


----------



## cafeconleche

charleston-mom said:


> New little things. FINALLY found a wristlet that easily fits an iPhone 6+ with a case on it.  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086039


Oh my gosh the color combination and bows are so cute!!!!


----------



## zestylemons

Ahhh I love all the bags you ladies are posting  wish I had the confidence to wear such lovely bright colours! I tend to stick to black and grey.. ¬_¬


----------



## missmturner

When life hands you lemons, make limoncello!


----------



## ScottyGal

luvspurses said:


> this one has a replaced turnlock on it. may not be the right hardware. check carefully.



Love this! &#127819;


----------



## BeachBagGal

missmturner said:


> When life hands you lemons, make limoncello!


What a cutie!


----------



## missmturner

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie!


Thanks! I thought it was so fun!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Clarke in Affogato


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> My Clarke in Affogato
> View attachment 3096290


Very nice! It looks like a roomy crossbody. How much bigger is this than the Mini Carson (if you happen to know)?


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> Very nice! It looks like a roomy crossbody. How much bigger is this than the Mini Carson (if you happen to know)?


It is a bit bigger. I have the Mini Carson too. I can post a comparison shot later.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Purchased this yesterday and using today. I love the size for a crossbody/clutch combo


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> My Clarke in Affogato
> View attachment 3096290




Here are the comparison pix. Hope that helps!







The one nice thing about the bigger Clarke (same as Carson) the strap is removable so you can carry as a clutch. Looks super cute that way too.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> Here are the comparison pix. Hope that helps!
> View attachment 3096994
> 
> View attachment 3096995
> 
> View attachment 3096997
> 
> 
> The one nice thing about the bigger Clarke (same as Carson) the strap is removable so you can carry as a clutch. Looks super cute that way too.


Oooooh, thank you for the comparison photos! It definitely IS bigger and I love that the strap is removable! What color is your Mini Carson? I love that deep red and haven't seen it before... Great color for ALL seasons!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> Oooooh, thank you for the comparison photos! It definitely IS bigger and I love that the strap is removable! What color is your Mini Carson? I love that deep red and haven't seen it before... Great color for ALL seasons!




Sure thing! I know it can be helpful to see pix of bag comparisons. The color is Dynasty Red. It really is a pretty red. I bought it last year around the holidays since I wanted a red bag.


----------



## Tasysam

Hi, can anyone tell me about the SWEETHEART PINK and CABARET PINK

I'm looking for hot pink. Is the cabaret one a coral colour? Sorry I'm in Australia and have no access to see for myself. 

Thankyou


----------



## MaxineL

The cabaret pink is a true pink, theres no coral undertone to it. It's very pretty! I haven't seen the sweetheart pink in person so I can't comment on that.


----------



## pumpkinqueen

charleston-mom said:


> New little things. FINALLY found a wristlet that easily fits an iPhone 6+ with a case on it.  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086039



Amazing! I too have a 6+. It's so hard to find cute accessories for it! What's the name of the wristlet?


----------



## JulesDipon

The only KS i have. (For now) [emoji7][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonij2000

JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3109163
> 
> 
> The only KS i have. (For now) [emoji7][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;



Little Minka? Love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn &#128151;


----------



## reginaPhalange

_Lee said:


> Quinn [emoji175]




This is so cute! Is it pebbled leather? It looks really structured, which I love in a bag of that size!


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn again &#9786;


----------



## ScottyGal

reginaPhalange said:


> This is so cute! Is it pebbled leather? It looks really structured, which I love in a bag of that size!



It's not so much pebbled (like some bags I have seen) but it does have some texture to it (not sure what it's called?!) 

It's one of my favourite bags! The reason I love is it the structure and black/white colour block &#128518;


----------



## lizgirl17

I got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with Ms Rose Jade!  For those who have had their Maise for awhile, does the main zipper opening loosen up after a bit?  It doesn't seem to open very wide (yet).


----------



## Dallas_Girl

lizgirl17 said:


> View attachment 3121592
> 
> I got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]




Pretty!!!!!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Ms Rose Jade!  For those who have had their Maise for awhile, does the main zipper opening loosen up after a bit?  It doesn't seem to open very wide (yet).
> 
> View attachment 3122142




Ooh love the pink


----------



## Dallas_Girl




----------



## Iamminda

Dallas_Girl said:


> Ooh love the pink



Thanks--I like pink.  BTW, I like your bag in the pic above.


----------



## justpeachy4397

pumpkinqueen said:


> Amazing! I too have a 6+. It's so hard to find cute accessories for it! What's the name of the wristlet?




Delete (quotes wrong post)


----------



## justpeachy4397

JulesDipon said:


> View attachment 3109163
> 
> 
> The only KS i have. (For now) [emoji7][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;




Which bag is this?


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn


----------



## MiaBorsa

Luxe Ella.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Luxe Ella.




Very pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Leslee4836

I carry a Stevie.....its Almost always a Stevie...its the most functional purse I have purchased. When you find something that works, stick with it, and buy every color avaiable &#128521;


----------



## Redhead124

BeachBagGal said:


> My Clarke in Affogato
> View attachment 3096290


I have the same one!  My most functional everyday bag.  Absolutely love it.  Makes my Little Minka feel huge, though!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Redhead124 said:


> I have the same one!  My most functional everyday bag.  Absolutely love it.  Makes my Little Minka feel huge, though!




Haha true! Same color?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lizgirl17 said:


> View attachment 3121592
> 
> I got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]


     This bag is on my wish list I want it next.  My outlet was sold out when I went back to get it.


----------



## Redhead124

BeachBagGal said:


> Haha true! Same color?


Yup, Same exact one- in the Affogato pebbled leather.  It's an enduring favorite- bought it in Dec 2013 and still going strong.  I can fit so much in it.  It's starting to show a little dye transfer from my jeans but nothing noticeable to others and it cleans up pretty easily for the most part.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Redhead124 said:


> Yup, Same exact one- in the Affogato pebbled leather.  It's an enduring favorite- bought it in Dec 2013 and still going strong.  I can fit so much in it.  It's starting to show a little dye transfer from my jeans but nothing noticeable to others and it cleans up pretty easily for the most part.



It's such a pretty, neutral color. Love it! When you get dye transfer how do you clean it?


----------



## Redhead124

BeachBagGal said:


> It's such a pretty, neutral color. Love it! When you get dye transfer how do you clean it?



I've just used a baby wipe.  Other than that it seems to require very little maintenance!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Redhead124 said:


> I've just used a baby wipe.  Other than that it seems to require very little maintenance!




Great! I've only seen color transfer on one bag and was thinking of using the baby wipes too.


----------



## msmeow85

I am wearing my KS Southport Avenue Carmen in Black. It's my everyday bag and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Today I had my KS 2 park avenue - beau satchel, I love it! It fits literally everything but doesn't look bulky at all [emoji178][emoji166]


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

lizgirl17 said:


> View attachment 3121592
> 
> I got this charee a few days ago [emoji178]


So pretty!! Love the bow!


----------



## Fig91

Carrying my Small Quinn Wellesley fabric stripe purse today. Fits so much stuff without being bulky!


----------



## ScottyGal

Fig91 said:


> View attachment 3184874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Small Quinn Wellesley fabric stripe purse today. Fits so much stuff without being bulky!



Really nice &#10084;


----------



## MiaBorsa

I dragged out an old favorite, the Charles Street Audrey.   She's a great bag for the season.  :xtree::santawave:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Here's another red bag (Dynasty Red in Mini Carson) ...I used last night for my holiday parties. Got lots of compliments... even by men lol!


----------



## mrskb81

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's another red bag (Dynasty Red in Mini Carson) ...I used last night for my holiday parties. Got lots of compliments... even by men lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218956




I just got this bag, but in a grey color. I pondered the red...maybe I should get that one too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mrskb81 said:


> I just got this bag, but in a grey color. I pondered the red...maybe I should get that one too!




I wore it the whole time and forgot I even was wearing it, it's so lightweight. It added a nice pop of red to my darker color outfit. It's really cute in the red! I bet the grey is nice. What is the color name?


----------



## mrskb81

BeachBagGal said:


> I wore it the whole time and forgot I even was wearing it, it's so lightweight. It added a nice pop of red to my darker color outfit. It's really cute in the red! I bet the grey is nice. What is the color name?









It's called 'Hare Grey'. It looks like this photo. I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mrskb81 said:


> It's called 'Hare Grey'. It looks like this photo. I love it!



Very pretty!


----------



## halobear

Small Minka today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> Small Minka today.
> View attachment 3219518




Looks my Dusty Emerald one. Is it? That's one of my FAV bag styles and color!!!!


----------



## halobear

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks my Dusty Emerald one. Is it? That's one of my FAV bag styles and color!!!!




Yes. Dusty emerald. Eyeing one on eBay in affogato. =)


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> Yes. Dusty emerald. Eyeing one on eBay in affogato. =)



Yay I LOVE Dusty Emerald! I have the Clarke (similar to the Carson) in Affogato and it's a super pretty neutral.


----------



## halobear

BeachBagGal said:


> Yay I LOVE Dusty Emerald! I have the Clarke (similar to the Carson) in Affogato and it's a super pretty neutral.




Just picked up a shoulder Maise in Clocktower and Summit Court Mya in raisin. Is Clocktower similar to affogato?


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> Just picked up a shoulder Maise in Clocktower and Summit Court Mya in raisin. Is Clocktower similar to affogato?




I have not seen Clocktower irl... but from pix I've seen it looks more greyish? Someone help me out here.


----------



## inch37

Something fun for  the Holidays


----------



## Demen

She enjoyed lunch with me today ^^


----------



## ScottyGal

inch37 said:


> Something fun for  the Holidays



I love all the shimmer and sparkle! &#128142;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

inch37 said:


> Something fun for  the Holidays


  I love the Rose Gold collection.


----------



## Shiny lv

inch37 said:


> Something fun for  the Holidays



Wow...just beautiful...congrats!!!


----------



## Coconut lover

Staying at home in these from Santa


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coconut lover said:


> Staying at home in these from Santa




Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Coconut lover said:


> Staying at home in these from Santa



OMG I am in love!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Letting the sparks fly at Starbucks... Yesterday!


----------



## BeachBagGal

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Letting the sparks fly at Starbucks... Yesterday!




Oh wow! What a fun bag! [emoji95]


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Letting the sparks fly at Starbucks... Yesterday!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow! What a fun bag! [emoji95]



Thanks!! I am getting a ton of compliments on her; bought her at the last Secret Sale for $40. I needed a black tote and just fell in instalove! 

I also got the Quote Unquote necklace in gold. So pretty!


----------



## Coconut lover

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!





WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> OMG I am in love!



Thanks!  Very soft and comfy too!



WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Letting the sparks fly at Starbucks... Yesterday!



So cute!  Perfect for the rain :rain:


----------



## Moving to Texas

WhiskyTFoxtrot love the sparks fly bag.


----------



## klynneann

Coconut lover said:


> Staying at home in these from Santa



These are so darn cute!!


----------



## klynneann

inch37 said:


> Something fun for  the Holidays



Loving the rose gold!


----------



## euliandra

From my hubby. Been using this wallet for a week now and I'm certainly loving it!


----------



## klynneann

A good friend gave me this adorable Maise key chain/bag charm.  Love it on this red beauty I've been using for the past week.


----------



## klynneann

bagcrazylady said:


> Love the color of this bag! Nice charm, They look so nice together!



Thank you, bagcrazylady!


----------



## Naomihk

My new cutie! Mini maise 

Every since I got it yesterday!!


----------



## klynneann

Naomihk said:


> My new cutie! Mini maise
> 
> Every since I got it yesterday!!



Very cute!!


----------



## Naomihk

klynneann said:


> Very cute!!



Thank you


----------



## Theshopaholic23

These just came in the mail today...


----------



## tonij2000

Theshopaholic23 said:


> These just came in the mail today...



lovely, congrats!


----------



## Theshopaholic23

tonij2000 said:


> lovely, congrats!



Thank you. &#128155; Can't wait to use em. I got some cute key chain to go with it too... &#128523;


----------



## Runnerj33

I currently have the Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise. Once I got my first KS bag I was obsessed! Looking for a new one now!


----------



## CatePNW

Changed to my Hadlen satchel today.


----------



## klynneann

CatePNW said:


> Changed to my Hadlen satchel today.
> 
> View attachment 3242307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242308



Great bag and I love your entire outfit!


----------



## CatePNW

klynneann said:


> Great bag and I love your entire outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## occhiverdi

I use my black beau daily [emoji177]


----------



## jcnc

My Small Felix!!


----------



## eviexo

Naomihk said:


> My new cutie! Mini maise
> 
> Every since I got it yesterday!!


SOOO CUTE! Saw this on sale (online) yesterday... And I'm even more tempted, now that I've seen this pic. 

Must. Resist.


----------



## September24

My new to me Devin, LOVE her softness!


----------



## halobear

Maise today


----------



## inch37

halobear said:


> Maise today
> 
> View attachment 3259451



Beautiful! Love the color


----------



## klynneann

inch37 said:


> beautiful! Love the color



+1!


----------



## halobear

inch37 said:


> Beautiful! Love the color







klynneann said:


> +1!




Thanks!


----------



## halobear

Abbie came to work with me today - anyone know the name of the color?


----------



## BeachBagGal

In honor of National Wear Red Day - Go Red for Women .... wearing my Mini Carson in Dynasty Red




https://www.goredforwomen.org/wear-red-day/


----------



## Coconut lover

Dalmatian coin purse part of the new collection


----------



## ilikesunshine

halobear said:


> Maise today
> 
> View attachment 3259451



Awesome color!



halobear said:


> Abbie came to work with me today - anyone know the name of the color?
> 
> View attachment 3262029



Love everything about this!



Coconut lover said:


> Dalmatian coin purse part of the new collection



So cute


----------



## travelbags

coconut lover said:


> dalmatian coin purse part of the new collection


 
love!!!!!!


----------



## tonij2000

Full priced Seren in black and rosewater? scored from outlet and I moved right in!


----------



## harley.quinn

Theshopaholic23 said:


> These just came in the mail today...


How is the bag on the left? I've been eying it for awhile but don't know if I should get it cause of the color. It's a burgandy right? How strong?


----------



## maridher

My cedar street maise in yellow with my gold initials  that one is going to be the go to in March for my FL spring break trip for sure


----------



## harley.quinn

maridher said:


> My cedar street maise in yellow with my gold initials  that one is going to be the go to in March for my FL spring break trip for sure


Could you post a picture? My favorite color is yellow and I'd love to see it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

KS bag charm...so cute!


----------



## charlietown

Luv2Shop1 said:


> KS bag charm...so cute!


Love the monkey!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

charlietown said:


> Love the monkey!



Me too! 

He's so cute with his bedazzled banana! LOL


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn


----------



## ilikesunshine

tonij2000 said:


> Full priced Seren in black and rosewater? scored from outlet and I moved right in!



That's pretty


----------



## maridher

harley.quinn said:


> Could you post a picture? My favorite color is yellow and I'd love to see it!



Of course!


----------



## all7s

maridher said:


> Of course!


So pretty!!! I love that yellow!


----------



## maridher

all7s said:


> So pretty!!! I love that yellow!


I would of liked to post another nice picture I have of another angle but was only able to post the ones I had put on snap chat due to the resolution being to high. I love the color too! Such a nice Spring/Summer bag


----------



## September24

LOVE the yellow!


----------



## harley.quinn

maridher said:


> Of course!


Oh my goodness. That purse is amazing!! Yellow is my favorite color, but I've never been bold enough to actually sport it as a bag. But the color is so vibrant, maybe I need to get out of my comfort zone!


----------



## love_lou

Here's my Stone coloured Kate Spade.. love this bag


----------



## maridher

harley.quinn said:


> Oh my goodness. That purse is amazing!! Yellow is my favorite color, but I've never been bold enough to actually sport it as a bag. But the color is so vibrant, maybe I need to get out of my comfort zone!



You do!!! Here are a few more pics so you can get a better idea of how versatile the hue can be. I'm so in love with it!


----------



## reginaPhalange

maridher said:


> Of course!



This is gorgeous! Is it the colour Sunshine? I saw a yellow briefly on the website and in-store but it came and disappeared within about 6 weeks.


harley.quinn said:


> Oh my goodness. That purse is amazing!! Yellow is my favorite color, but I've never been bold enough to actually sport it as a bag. But the color is so vibrant, maybe I need to get out of my comfort zone!



Whenever I wanna try a new colour or novelty item I go for an SLG such as a coin purse or wallet, plus it's always fun to add a pop of colour to a neutral bag. I saw a yellow Lacey at the end of last month in-store, possibly the same colour as the Maise quoted above.


----------



## maridher

It is called Solar Yellow!  



reginaPhalange said:


> This is gorgeous! Is it the colour Sunshine? I saw a yellow briefly on the website and in-store but it came and disappeared within about 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Whenever I wanna try a new colour or novelty item I go for an SLG such as a coin purse or wallet, plus it's always fun to add a pop of colour to a neutral bag. I saw a yellow Lacey at the end of last month in-store, possibly the same colour as the Maise quoted above.


----------



## reginaPhalange

maridher said:


> It is called Solar Yellow!




Yes, that's the one that they recently had in-store/online, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Fig91

Carrying my newest Kate Spade purse, the Baxter Street Sevilla. I'm in love with the the dusty mint color. And the size is perfect too, can carry all the essentials with extra room!


----------



## karrotandkiwi

Had it for a while, but it's only now that I'm taking it out for a jaunt


----------



## occhiverdi

I use my black beau daily.... Love it and get loads of compliments


----------



## harley.quinn

maridher said:


> You do!!! Here are a few more pics so you can get a better idea of how versatile the hue can be. I'm so in love with it!


Thanks for those pics! I am definitely going to keep an eye out for this now!


----------



## susijang

love_lou said:


> Here's my Stone coloured Kate Spade.. love this bag



I love your bag and color.  Can you tell the bag name?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## love_lou

susijang said:


> I love your bag and color.  Can you tell the bag name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app




Hi Susijang 

I think it's called the Southport Avenue, this ones in the medium size. In a pebbled grain. 

Cheers


----------



## halobear

Been using small Hayden for the last few days


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> Been using small Hayden for the last few days
> View attachment 3282220




Like that pink accent color - cute!


----------



## occhiverdi

Pretty! Love the Pom Pom! I've just packed my black large beau away for spring


----------



## ellemariee

My everyday work bag. Pretty plain.


----------



## amandah313

halobear said:


> Been using small Hayden for the last few days
> View attachment 3282220




Pretty!


----------



## altigirl88

ellemariee said:


> My everyday work bag. Pretty plain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286722



But look at that smooshy, pebbly leather!


----------



## klynneann

ellemariee said:


> My everyday work bag. Pretty plain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286722



Is it green or black?  Had to tell with the lighting...


----------



## ellemariee

klynneann said:


> Is it green or black?  Had to tell with the lighting...



Oops, I didn't even realize it looked a bit green on the photo. It's completely black


----------



## klynneann

ellemariee said:


> Oops, I didn't even realize it looked a bit green on the photo. It's completely black



It might just be my monitor.    I think it's really nice!  Not boring at all.


----------



## Rollypollymolly

halobear said:


> Maise today
> 
> View attachment 3259451


Hi, halobear! Love your bag and I love love your sanitiser holder! Could you let me know which company makes it?!


----------



## halobear

Rollypollymolly said:


> Hi, halobear! Love your bag and I love love your sanitiser holder! Could you let me know which company makes it?!




Thanks! The sanitizer is from Bath & Body Works. I got it recently so it should still be available. They had so many cute ones!


----------



## Rollypollymolly

halobear said:


> Thanks! The sanitizer is from Bath & Body Works. I got it recently so it should still be available. They had so many cute ones!


Thanks!


----------



## l4bitz

My beau, I love how Durable it is.


----------



## Alliekatt29

l4bitz said:


> My beau, I love how Durable it is.



Love the color!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I am carrying my Kate Spade Hayden today.  Here is what's in my bag.  Love this large tote.


----------



## altigirl88

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am carrying my Kate Spade Hayden today.  Here is what's in my bag.  Love this large tote.



Ooh, I want some shelving like you have back there for my bags and shoes!


----------



## myluvofbags

Holden Street Lanie today


----------



## klynneann

myluvofbags said:


> Holden Street Lanie today



Wow - never seen one like that!


----------



## CoachGirl12

l4bitz said:


> My beau, I love how Durable it is.



LOVE that color! I was thinking thats what my next handbag color would be, just seen a Kate Spade in that color but a different style. Perfect for spring/summer months!


----------



## ilikesunshine

myluvofbags said:


> Holden Street Lanie today



That's GORGEOUS!


----------



## myluvofbags

ilikesunshine said:


> That's GORGEOUS!


Thanks! I so love this color Raisin!


----------



## charlietown

I finally pulled the trigger and took advantage of the 25% off sale prices to order my very first Kate Spade.  I ordered the Lily Avenue Carrigan in cherry/ballet slipper; it should arrive on Wednesday.  

It took me forever to decide if I wanted to carry a tote with a smaller purse inside or a regular handbag but I recently took a new job and will most likely do some day traveling outside the  office and thought this would work best (although I can't wait to also purchase a Maise!).

So, now the hunt is on for the perfect smaller purse to fit in the tote, smaller wallet and probably a coin purse and card holder.  I will probably hold out for another sale for these items.  I'm leery of the pre-owned websites as I have no idea how to spot fake items and feel badly coming here with the many questions I'm sure I'd have.

Can't wait til Wednesday!


----------



## ilikesunshine

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks! I so love this color Raisin!




Is this a newer bag or older?


----------



## myluvofbags

ilikesunshine said:


> Is this a newer bag or older?







I purchased it around Christmas and was told it was a limited New York line. I wanted the blue also but it ended up being sold out &#128528;


----------



## ZeeLara

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am carrying my Kate Spade Hayden today.  Here is what's in my bag.  Love this large tote.



All the pinks in this picture are lovely!!!


----------



## coachluvver




----------



## DP PURSE FAN

What's in my Bag?  Some Kate Spade and other goodies.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> What's in my Bag?  Some Kate Spade and other goodies.



Love it all! What's all the blush pink goodness?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Love it all! What's all the blush pink goodness?


 
The Wallet and cosmetic if from Kate spade Mavis street rose gold line.  The larger leather pouch is Marc Jacobs.  The note pad cover is Sugar Paper LA.   Thanks


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn again &#10084;


----------



## halobear

Large Abbie


----------



## altigirl88

halobear said:


> Large Abbie
> View attachment 3317790



Do you like to carry with the "wings" out or in?


----------



## halobear

altigirl88 said:


> Do you like to carry with the "wings" out or in?




Both. It was zipped up in the way to work. Unzipped on the way home cuz I shoved my umbrella and a couple of t-shirts in there.


----------



## hallie1983

L
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love this little guy! Accompanying me to a wedding today. Fits my cell, lipgloss, and powder just perfectly.


----------



## lilsunflower

Cameron Street Margot in the sun


----------



## lilsunflower

Lots of space. Great for people who love the Maise style but need something a bit sturdier and larger.


----------



## bagsncakes

lilsunflower said:


> Cameron Street Margot in the sun




Gorgeous! Is the leather on this thicker and sturdier than the maise? My brand new maise has a crease on it which is driving me crazy. I tried the hairdryer technique but didn't help at all. May be I can sell that and get this. I love saffiano leather on my MK bags. They never bend or get creases in them.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Using my Black with gold studs Kate Spade Meriwether tote.  This bag is perfect for the work week fits tons including note pad and planner.


----------



## Crystalina

lilsunflower said:


> Cameron Street Margot in the sun




I want this bag!!!![emoji171][emoji12]


----------



## ScottyGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Using my Black with gold studs Kate Spade Meriwether tote.  This bag is perfect for the work week fits tons including note pad and planner.



Gorgeous tote!


----------



## wifeyb

my Bon shopper [emoji177]


----------



## halobear

lilsunflower said:


> Cameron Street Margot in the sun




Love it! Just saw someone with this exact one this morning and was thinking this should be my next KS since I like my Maise so much but sometimes find it too small to fit all my junk [emoji4]


----------



## Ness7386

Today I'm carrying my Wellesley Small Quinn.


----------



## janiesea3

wifeyb said:


> View attachment 3326894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Bon shopper [emoji177]



What a cutie tote!!


----------



## baglady

Love the spacious size and giraffe print of my Kate Spade Moremi hobo. I should have purchased two of them. Although I still love it, I may need to retire it. Poor thing...it has seen better days.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Took My Mini Rachelle and Cupcake coin purse out for a stroll today!


----------



## miley38

wifeyb said:


> View attachment 3326894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Bon shopper [emoji177]



LOVE this!!! Is it leather?


----------



## miley38

LVLadyLover said:


> View attachment 3338455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took My Mini Rachelle and Cupcake coin purse out for a stroll today!



So cute!!


----------



## miley38

tonij2000 said:


> Full priced Seren in black and rosewater? scored from outlet and I moved right in!



What outlet? Any left?


----------



## sparklemint

Carried my Magnolia Bakery Francis tote, with the cupcake coin purse and cupcake necklace!


----------



## tonij2000

miley38 said:


> What outlet? Any left?



They're long gone now.


----------



## soramillay

First time carrying my Hello Tokyo Zena Clutch.


----------



## altigirl88

wifeyb said:


> View attachment 3326894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Bon shopper [emoji177]



This is delicious! How did I miss this post? There's a crossbody with sunglasses on it at the outlet that's tempting me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> First time carrying my Hello Tokyo Zena Clutch.



So cute! Looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## LovingLV81

Don't have a Kate spade purse but I do have cases this the one have on now .. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## Nan246

First bag Doris in empired red. Thinking of getting it in citronella too!


----------



## Nan246

Close up


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Nan246 said:


> Close up


Omg I over your blooms collection! Wallet? Or pouch?


----------



## Nan246

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Omg I over your blooms collection! Wallet? Or pouch?



Thanks! It's a continental wallet with a little chain. Lots if room! Wish I can get the matching tote! You should get one, it goes with red, beige, pink, brown!


----------



## altigirl88

Nan246 said:


> First bag Doris in empired red. Thinking of getting it in citronella too!



I saw a beautiful one in a blush-ish color at TJMaxx, the other day, that was scrumptious and very tempting &#128527;&#128527;&#128520;


----------



## Nan246

altigirl88 said:


> I saw a beautiful one in a blush-ish color at TJMaxx, the other day, that was scrumptious and very tempting &#128527;&#128527;&#128520;



That's where I got mine! It was $149! I couldn't buy the Gucci tote $1200! So I bought this and went back to get the ci******* yellow one. Blush is also pretty! That would go with everything! How much was it? Lol I'm don't need another!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Little Minka in Dusty Emerald. Love this girl!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> My Little Minka in Dusty Emerald. Love this girl!
> View attachment 3357333



That Color is pretty and leather so soft!


----------



## balletdune

mine is kate spade small loden in navy. i love it! the size is just right for everyday use.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> That Color is pretty and leather so soft!




Thx! I [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!


----------



## staceface01

Nan246 said:


> First bag Doris in empired red. Thinking of getting it in citronella too!



Absolutely love the structure in this bag Nan246!


----------



## Nan246

balletdune said:


> mine is kate spade small loden in navy. i love it! the size is just right for everyday use.



That's a nice color, great to have an everyday bag!


----------



## Nan246

staceface01 said:


> Absolutely love the structure in this bag Nan246!



Thank you Stace!


----------



## altigirl88

Nan246 said:


> That's where I got mine! It was $149! I couldn't buy the Gucci tote $1200! So I bought this and went back to get the ci******* yellow one. Blush is also pretty! That would go with everything! How much was it? Lol I'm don't need another!



I think it was about $150, as well.


----------



## balletdune

I have the Loden in navy


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Nan246 said:


> First bag Doris in empired red. Thinking of getting it in citronella too!





Nan246 said:


> Close up



This is gorgeous! I want this bag. Does it hold a decent amount of things inside?


----------



## Nan246

Purse Freak 323 said:


> This is gorgeous! I want this bag. Does it hold a decent amount of things inside?



Thanks!  Yes it does. I have a big wallet, coin purse, makeup bag, sunnies, and keys bag. It is tight since I'm used to carrying totes but I like the structure and size for my 5' height. I have the yellow, blush, hot pink, black, and pink in this style. The others were like $100 each! They retail for $358! 
If you are near Tjmax they have them now.


----------



## Nan246

At work with neon pink!


----------



## janiesea3

Nan246 said:


> At work with neon pink!




Whoa!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nan246

janiesea3 said:


> Whoa!!! Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I know pretty bright! Lol


----------



## Ness7386

My Flamingo's went to work with me today!


----------



## Nan246

Cute Ness! did it come with the charm too??


----------



## myluvofbags

Ness7386 said:


> My Flamingo's went to work with me today!


So cute, love the design and double zipper detail too


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Cute Ness! did it come with the charm too??





myluvofbags said:


> So cute, love the design and double zipper detail too



Thx ladies! I just thought it was so cute I had to get it.  
Nan, the charm was purchased separately.  I also bought the matching tote, flip flops and a passport holder.


----------



## klynneann

Ness7386 said:


> My Flamingo's went to work with me today!



Love it! So perfect for summer!


----------



## jcnc

Took out my New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria for the first time! Love the color and the size of the bag. I am soo excited to carry it, i posted about it on another post too


----------



## LovingLV81

From the recent Kate spade surprise sale ! It is so fun and cute !


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> At work with neon pink!



Very pretty


----------



## Glttglam

jcnc said:


> Took out my New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria for the first time! Love the color and the size of the bag. I am soo excited to carry it, i posted about it on another post too



Very nice


----------



## Judy1123

Very cute!!


----------



## Glttglam

First Kate Spade purse ever. It is the Primrose Hill Goldie.


----------



## altigirl88

Glttglam said:


> First Kate Spade purse ever. It is the Primrose Hill Goldie.



Beautiful! But my phone won't let me see it right side up.


----------



## Glttglam

altigirl88 said:


> Beautiful! But my phone won't let me see it right side up.



Thank you


----------



## Martini0317

This bag always gets compliments!


----------



## CoffeeKiss

Martini0317 said:


> This bag always gets compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378211



Which one is this? LOVE!


----------



## CoffeeKiss




----------



## Martini0317

CoffeeKiss said:


> Which one is this? LOVE!



Thx! It's the Mercer Isle Sloan Leather Satchel in Ostrich Egg!


----------



## Glttglam

CoffeeKiss said:


>



Very pretty! I have always wanted one of these.


----------



## Nan246

CoffeeKiss said:


>





Classy! cute charm too!


----------



## ayleyhay

ootd featuring my cedar street mini nora + favourite Kate Spade phone case!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ayleyhay said:


> ootd featuring my cedar street mini nora + favourite Kate Spade phone case!
> View attachment 3378980




Looks so darn cute on you!


----------



## myluvofbags

ayleyhay said:


> ootd featuring my cedar street mini nora + favourite Kate Spade phone case!
> View attachment 3378980


I like this, looks easy to wear and love the colorblock


----------



## ayleyhay

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so darn cute on you!




Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## ayleyhay

myluvofbags said:


> I like this, looks easy to wear and love the colorblock




Thanks! I find it's neutral enough to go with most outfits but the colorblock adds some interest [emoji6]


----------



## jcnc

Glttglam said:


> Very nice


Thank you


----------



## jcnc

ayleyhay said:


> ootd featuring my cedar street mini nora + favourite Kate Spade phone case!
> View attachment 3378980


Such a cute bag!


----------



## baglover2013

Love this purse! Just got it recently and it's the perfect tote size


----------



## Glttglam

baglover2013 said:


> Love this purse! Just got it recently and it's the perfect tote size



Very elegant


----------



## guccilover21

baglover2013 said:


> Love this purse! Just got it recently and it's the perfect tote size



This is so gorgeous. What's the name of it?


----------



## baglover2013

I think it's called the New York Phoebe tote. I was surprised to see it too because the quilting is so nice and the leather looks pretty strong.


----------



## guccilover21

baglover2013 said:


> I think it's called the New York Phoebe tote. I was surprised to see it too because the quilting is so nice and the leather looks pretty strong.



Oh dear this is my new must have bag now. Unfortunately it's not in the sale and is a whopping £385 here (544 dollars). Ridiculous price! I might hold out for the Gucci sale instead. But it's such a bummer.


----------



## seton

Wellesley Quinn
Limoncello CP


----------



## BeachBagGal

seton said:


> Wellesley Quinn
> Limoncello CP
> View attachment 3386202



Love the yellow and the coin purse!


----------



## reginaPhalange

seton said:


> Wellesley Quinn
> Limoncello CP
> View attachment 3386202


I love how deep the yellow of the bag looks and the coin purse is so cute, what does it say on it?


----------



## seton

reginaPhalange said:


> I love how deep the yellow of the bag looks and the coin purse is so cute, what does it say on it?



TY.
"when life gives you lemons, make limoncello."


----------



## reginaPhalange

seton said:


> TY.
> "when life gives you lemons, make limoncello."


Oh yeah, I think I saw this item during a surprise sale or at an outlet, now I regret skipping past it!


----------



## MKB0925

Pulled out my Georgina in Cashew...forgot how soft she is!


----------



## mishgrish

I'm carrying my sky blu Cedar Street Maise, I'm in love with it


----------



## Glttglam

My new Montford Park Ashton satchel in patent leather


----------



## Ness7386

My Maple Court Linzi in hyacinth came to work with me today.


----------



## nikki626

Carried my new Phoebe. I just got this bag and it is my new favorite.  The leather is so soft and the chain detail makes it look so rich.  This is actually my first Kate Spade bag purchase.  I have had accessories
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in the past.


----------



## myluvofbags

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3406515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Maple Court Linzi in hyacinth came to work with me today.


Love the color and scalloped details


----------



## elisabettaverde

My Orchard Valley Croco embossed  in the most gorgeous shade of blue-green. ..I've managed to co-ordinate it with quite a few outfits this weekend.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elisabettaverde

elisabettaverde said:


> My Orchard Valley Croco embossed  in the most gorgeous shade of blue-green. ..I've managed to co-ordinate it with quite a few outfits this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app





elisabettaverde said:


> My Orchard Valley Croco embossed  in the most gorgeous shade of blue-green. ..I've managed to co-ordinate it with quite a few outfits this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## elisabettaverde

Please forgive the double posts!!! I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture with no success.


----------



## Ness7386

myluvofbags said:


> Love the color and scalloped details


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## Ness7386

nikki626 said:


> Carried my new Phoebe. I just got this bag and it is my new favorite.  The leather is so soft and the chain detail makes it look so rich.  This is actually my first Kate Spade bag purchase.  I have had accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the past.


This is a really nice bag!


----------



## Ness7386

My Wellesley Durham came to work with me today.


----------



## Ness7386

My Pine Street Small Corey came to work with me today. Such soft squishy leather. I love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm using my black & white Quinn today - it's one of my favorite bags in my collection.


----------



## mommydivine

Just arrived! Cedar Street Maise in Offshore [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

mommydivine said:


> Just arrived! Cedar Street Maise in Offshore [emoji7]


Such a pretty colour, hopefully you can post a picture[emoji5] I regret not buying something in that colour!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3408810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pine Street Small Corey came to work with me today. Such soft squishy leather. I love it!


Very nice ness! I want to touch...so soft...


----------



## mommydivine

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a pretty colour, hopefully you can post a picture[emoji5] I regret not buying something in that colour!


Hi. Having a hard time attaching photos...hope this works..[emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

mommydivine said:


> Hi. Having a hard time attaching photos...hope this works..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422065


Such a great bag, the colour is divine! I've been lusting after a navy bag lately[emoji7] Enjoy your new bag


----------



## mommydivine

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a great bag, the colour is divine! I've been lusting after a navy bag lately[emoji7] Enjoy your new bag


I will, thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Vancang

Hello Hallie tote!! Love the color...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vancang said:


> Hello Hallie tote!! Love the color...
> View attachment 3439308



So cute and love the color too!


----------



## Vancang

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and love the color too!



Thanks,yes I love the happy color!!!


----------



## Vancang

Don't know where to ask this,will Kate spade fix this or exchange?I've only used it for 1 week and Bought it 3 weeks ago[emoji53]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Vancang said:


> Don't know where to ask this,will Kate spade fix this or exchange?I've only used it for 1 week and Bought it 3 weeks ago[emoji53]
> View attachment 3445067


They should exchange it or refund your money back, either take it in-store or call customer care, their service is exceptional!


----------



## Vancang

reginaPhalange said:


> They should exchange it or refund your money back, either take it in-store or call customer care, their service is exceptional!



Thank you so much for the response,I will go to the nearest store ASAP and ask for an exchange,have a nice day[emoji1360]


----------



## coachluvver

Bought her on vacation.


----------



## Ness7386

coachluvver said:


> Bought her on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462184


Love it!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reginaPhalange

coachluvver said:


> Bought her on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462184


Gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Quinn [emoji173]






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coachluvver




----------



## Glttglam

coachluvver said:


> View attachment 3520401


Awesome color and bag![emoji2]


----------



## Mol_e

My grove court lainey leather tote


----------



## Mol_e

coachluvver said:


> Bought her on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462184


Love the floral


----------



## Mol_e

Jewish Girl said:


> The Kingsbury Park Shelby!  One of my favorites.


I have the same one, it was my 11st Kate spade


----------



## Chrissquasi

I've been carrying my Ellison Avenue Sidney tote in Deco Rose Orient Red! Love it!


----------



## Typhi

I rediscovered this bag today and it came to work with me!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3565764
> 
> 
> I rediscovered this bag today and it came to work with me!!



What a pretty color!


----------



## Glttglam

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3565764
> 
> 
> I rediscovered this bag today and it came to work with me!!


Beautiful bag and color![emoji2]  What kind of bag is it?


----------



## Typhi

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful bag and color![emoji2]  What kind of bag is it?



To be honest I just did a google search when you asked. It is called the Charlotte Street Sylvie. I see that it was from earlier 2013 it appears. I got it in an outlet in 2014.


----------



## Glttglam

Typhi said:


> To be honest I just did a google search when you asked. It is called the Charlotte Street Sylvie. I see that it was from earlier 2013 it appears. I got it in an outlet in 2014.


Oh thanks I was just curious because I've never seen it. It's gorgeous [emoji2]


----------



## dkruck1211

A little gift from a coworker totally cute!!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BeachBagGal

dkruck1211 said:


> A little gift from a coworker totally cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using PurseForum mobile app



Cute! [emoji529]


----------



## Staxx

Used this new Kate Spade bag for work today, got it on sale not sure whether I'll keep or sell it on yet. It's a bit stiffer leather than I'm used to but the colour is beautiful and it's a good size!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Mini Maise I think it's the name..


----------



## debssx3

my cute little wallet. I love Kate spade wallets! They're so cute


----------



## debssx3

this little cutie


----------



## jenjen1964

My new Cameron Street Lane in pink confetti


----------



## amandah313

Cobble Hill small Toddy [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> Cobble Hill small Toddy [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3625863



Nice soft leather! I love the Cobble Hill line.


----------



## Laurie Lou

It's obviously not the only thing I'm carrying today but it just came in this afternoon. I've been wanting this coin purse from the 'Caution to the Wind' collection forever! Super happy to finally find one!


----------



## ELLECAP

View media item 2149


I'm carrying my Cedar Street Maise in Mahogany that was a Christmas gift with a Mahogany in bag charm that I just bought downtown on Wednesday!


----------



## c0rinne

Just bought this card holder but I confess that I'm having some considerable amount of trouble getting my cards out. Lol.

View media item 2248


----------



## EvieSeb5671

I got this in the mail today and Im very happy with my purchase! So carefree and carries all the essentials. 







If I recall, I think it's the Cameron Street Large Lane. Bought on sale, got it for around $140.


----------



## missconvy

radhikaa91 said:


> I got this in the mail today and Im very happy with my purchase! So carefree and carries all the essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687689
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall, I think it's the Cameron Street Large Lane. Bought on sale, got it for around $140.



Cute!!


----------



## missconvy

Hallie Tote is super handy for work


----------



## tadhana

Has been stored in its dust bag too long....Sedgewick Lane Rose Kensey


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kate Spade Black Devin with Mix It Up Strap Tassel Pack


----------



## missconvy

shellan310 said:


> View attachment 3691731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has been stored in its dust bag too long....Sedgewick Lane Rose Kensey



Whoa gorgeous!


----------



## Glttglam

shellan310 said:


> View attachment 3691731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has been stored in its dust bag too long....Sedgewick Lane Rose Kensey


Beautiful and so unique looking!


----------



## Scully Piper

shellan310 said:


> View attachment 3691731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has been stored in its dust bag too long....Sedgewick Lane Rose Kensey


Beautiful!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Grant Park Shelby Tote...love the outside pocket!


----------



## jcnc

On the forum after a long time.. enjoying my day out with KS newbury felix and preparing to have my first baby tomorrow.. wish me luck


----------



## Scully Piper

All Typed Up Clyde and cupcake wristlet as a wallet


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought my second Kate Spade bag. It is my first retail bag. It is the orchard street Arla in oyster blue, medium size.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

It was love at the first sight with this Hayes Street Isobel. Love the pebbled soft leather and simple design. My new workhorse on duty


----------



## Scully Piper

An oldie but goodie with my mango snow boba drink


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Kate Spade bag from my husband as a present. It is the Skyline Way Violina in navy multi


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday was Smoke and Mirrors Corbin [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> Yesterday was Smoke and Mirrors Corbin [emoji1]
> View attachment 3735390



How cute!


----------



## Scully Piper

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute!


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday was this baby...Stevie Cape Mountain


----------



## RayKay

Expecting rain and thundershowers most of today, so I am carrying my new "rainy day" bag. Floral Maise is ready to meet the downpour head on!


----------



## amandah313

Not sure of the name, but I love it!


----------



## TraGiv

Jackson Street Mylie


----------



## CharAnn76

TraGiv said:


> Jackson Street Mylie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748402


Love it!


----------



## TraGiv

CharAnn76 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## RayKay

Carrying this Kaiya today. This is one of their MFF versions of this bag, but I could not resist the black & cream combination when I found it at my local Winners a while back now. It is a surprisingly roomy bag, as well (and that bow hides a front pocket, which is always handy on these styles).


----------



## LolaCalifornia

One of my favorites!


----------



## RayKay

My Cedar Street Small Hayden (along with my Le Pliage because as cute as the Small Hayden is, it cannot fit all the crap I need for my workday!). Really happy I managed to get this bag in black before they were all "out". I had been looking for a deal for it for a year or so, and then picked up in one of their recent Pink Light specials. They were sold out not long after!


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday was Copacabana small Leslie satchel


----------



## denimcococabas

No idea what it's called. I picked it up because I love the colors.


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying my Orchard Street Arla bag in oyster blue. I think I will be sticking to it for a while since it is so light.


----------



## Dr. V

Rolling into work with my KS Rollins satchel.


----------



## MKB0925

KS Hayden in Oyster with my Target tassels for a pop of color [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Not a bag but a Kate Spade.... Piny the porcupine (as named by my son...)... I love her pinky fluffy spikes!


----------



## RayKay

This thread needs more love!

I switched into my Kate Spade Cedar Street Small Hayden in Crisp Linen today. I confess I have only ever carried her once before, but I am working to change that!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Cobble Hill Luxe Ella ❤️ I'm always surprised on how much it holds.


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post from yesterday...
One of my favorite bags...Cat's Meow

Please excuse my mom's bag in the background [emoji1]


----------



## vivian518

my latest addition. Can't stop looking at her!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade Summerville Jenkins


----------



## ern2965

Kate Spade New York Macdougal Alley Stevie Bag - in gold. I seem to prefer the older styles vs. new.


----------



## Scully Piper

Hello Shanghai Cruz Chinese Takeout Box


----------



## Scully Piper

Bought this baby in Miami in Jan 2009 [emoji16]
Still looking good as new!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory because I had an issue with a different bag. Luckily it was covered under the warranty so this was my replacement.


----------



## Scully Piper

I took my red car out for a spin today...all you can eat lobster and king crab!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> I took my red car out for a spin today...all you can eat lobster and king crab!
> View attachment 3839900



Perfect combo!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## butterfly4me

My black patent leather Stevie It’s my absolute favorite style from kate.


----------



## ScottyGal




----------



## sierra07

These are the two bags I've been carrying a lot lately.  A black cameron street Small Sally purchased from the Kate Spade flagship store in downtown Chicago, and a taupe mulberry street Lise purchased from the Kate Spade outlet store in the suburbs (Aurora, IL).  Both of the bag charms were from the outlet store.

I really love these because they're so versatile and can be carried in so many ways.  They can be carried as a traditional satchel, but they're also thin enough to be very comfortable to wear as crossbody bags.  They're also big enough to easily hold my full size wallet and still have room for extras, without being too large.  They're just the perfect size for me!


----------



## ern2965

butterfly4me said:


> My black patent leather Stevie It’s my absolute favorite style from kate.


You and me both!!! I have several versions of the Stevie. I don't know what it is, but the shape and style amazing!


----------



## ern2965

My next to latest purchase; the small Natia mouse. I love the color; its a nice neutral that isn't black or brown, and the size and shape are just right! Got it dirt cheap NWT too!


----------



## Minne Bags

ern2965 said:


> You and me both!!! I have several versions of the Stevie. I don't know what it is, but the shape and style amazing!



Me, three! LOL. Definitely my fave KS style.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Scully Piper said:


> Late post from yesterday...
> One of my favorite bags...Cat's Meow
> 
> Please excuse my mom's bag in the background [emoji1]
> View attachment 3808233


I have this little mousie!!! I love it but have yet to use it!  It is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

CoachCruiser said:


> I have this little mousie!!! I love it but have yet to use it!  It is sooo adorable!!!


It truly is! Surprisingly roomy too for a small bag.


----------



## Scully Piper

KS Cape Mountain and KS cupcake as my wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> KS Cape Mountain and KS cupcake as my wallet
> View attachment 3866088



Wallet is so cute!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My new byrdie in dusty peony...pics just don't show how pretty this color is!


----------



## Scully Piper

BeachBagGal said:


> Wallet is so cute!


Thanks[emoji1] my 5 yr old niece picked it out for me.


----------



## SandyC1981

Cameron street jeweled marci in warm vellum


----------



## Scully Piper

Copa Cabana Leslie from a few days ago 
Smoke & Mirrors Corbin today


----------



## bermin salazar

Does anyone know what is the name of this kate spade bag? thanks


----------



## Scully Piper

An oldie but a goodie with an Ewok


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> An oldie but a goodie with an Ewok
> View attachment 3892266



Great color and the Ewok is a great addition!!


----------



## SandyC1981

CoachCruiser said:


> My new byrdie in dusty peony...pics just don't show how pretty this color is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866279


LOVE this bag and color...I need this!


----------



## aerinha

My first and only Kate Spade bag. Moved into her tonight and added a pale pink rose bud charm by Lauren Conrad.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3910759


----------



## SandyC1981

aerinha said:


> My first and only Kate Spade bag. Moved into her tonight and added a pale pink rose bud charm by Lauren Conrad.
> View attachment 3895660


Very cute!


----------



## SandyC1981

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910759
> View attachment 3910760


Fun color!


----------



## Glttglam

SandyC1981 said:


> Fun color!


Thanks[emoji2]


----------



## laulaulau

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910759
> View attachment 3910760



ooh i love this! gorgeous colour.


----------



## vivian518

The large lane. I am surprised how often I reach for it. It is becoming one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## vivian518




----------



## Hellohappylife

Been carrying her for a week or so. Always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Glttglam

Today I switched into my Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory. I plan on trying to use it for a while.


----------



## LMMAJM

*It has taken me a minute to get used to the Punch color. Im so used to neutrals, but the Punch is so stunning. I do love the Jensen tote so much and want to get another in a neutral color. *


----------



## alphagam1904

LMMAJM said:


> View attachment 3923673
> *It has taken me a minute to get used to the Punch color. Im so used to neutrals, but the Punch is so stunning. I do love the Jensen tote so much and want to get another in a neutral color. *



This is _beautiful_!!! How do you find the Jensen weight-wise??


----------



## LMMAJM

alphagam1904 said:


> This is _beautiful_!!! How do you find the Jensen weight-wise??


Thank you! The weight is not too bad. I did simplify what I carry (still have to add a few items for my two toddlers) in it. I was using the medium harmony in black before this one, so I had to adjust the amount I could put in the Jensen. I have been using it for about six weeks now and I am really loving the style more and more. I have convinced myself I need a second Jensen now with a neutral color.


----------



## vivian518

I have finally found the bag that holds my life together and with room to spare! [emoji173]️ Kate Spade [emoji177]


----------



## LMMAJM

Is it a shoulder bag? It’s beautiful


----------



## vivian518

LMMAJM said:


> Is it a shoulder bag? It’s beautiful



Yes, it is a shoulder bag. Thx!


----------



## faded264

My current love (and other goodies)


----------



## kkatrina

newsophialover said:


> I just realised we haven't got this thread yet, or have we? Show us which KS item(s) you're carrying today!  Here's mine, I was carrying my new Astor Court Elena. She's super comfy and fits a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013676



Do you still have this bag? Has it lost its shape or has any bulges at the bottom from weight of your items? I'm always scared of buying soft leather so it'd helpful to know! Thanks!


----------



## kkatrina

faded264 said:


> My current love (and other goodies)



Are you carrying the leighann? If so how long have you used it?


----------



## Yaszmeen

Glttglam said:


> Today I switched into my Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory. I plan on trying to use it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921633


Hey quick question, what does this fit?


----------



## ckrist

newsophialover said:


> I just realised we haven't got this thread yet, or have we? Show us which KS item(s) you're carrying today!  Here's mine, I was carrying my new Astor Court Elena. She's super comfy and fits a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013676


Is this in smooth leather?


----------



## Glttglam

Yaszmeen said:


> Hey quick question, what does this fit?


Sorry I just saw this. It can fit a big wallet, checkbook, wristlet, lip gloss, and your phone in the back pocket. Or if you down size to a smaller wallet it can fit more. For example, with a small wallet I fit a checkbook, wristlet, Vera Bradley pouch, phone, lip gloss, chapstick, the small wallet, plus you have the back pocket empty for more things.


----------



## kkatrina

Just my little grab and go today


----------



## SandyC1981

Cameron street medium harmony in misty mint


----------



## vivian518

Shopping with my Kate Spade


----------



## tcfc

I'm trying to figure pick one now it will be my first. I will definitely come here once I receive though! Great thread!


----------



## Iratzel

Cobble Hill Mini Toddy | RoseCloud, Porcini & Black, little charm by me


----------



## pursesandoxies

One of my favorites


----------



## SandyC1981

Cameron street medium harmony in tusk/black.


----------



## arnott

Iratzel said:


> Cobble Hill Mini Toddy | RoseCloud, Porcini & Black, little charm by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973852



That charm is so cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

Can't remember the name of this bag, but it's one of my favs!


----------



## Glttglam

Well I am proud of myself for being half a day away from lasting 2 weeks in the same bag I think 2 weeks is my record, since I like to change often. Anyway, I just switched into my Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory.


----------



## ScottyGal

And again


----------



## ScottyGal

[emoji813]️


----------



## ScottyGal

LV bag but with my cute KS pretzel coin purse attached [emoji7]


----------



## HavPlenty

vivian518 said:


> I have finally found the bag that holds my life together and with room to spare! [emoji173]️ Kate Spade [emoji177]
> View attachment 3925692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925693


I think I have this bag. I bought it over the Christmas holidays at the outlet.  Looks similar.


----------



## HavPlenty

faded264 said:


> My current love (and other goodies)


I have this bag in burgundy. I love it for work since I take the train. Holds everything.


----------



## vivian518




----------



## Flowergeek

vivian518 said:


> I have finally found the bag that holds my life together and with room to spare! [emoji173]️ Kate Spade [emoji177]
> View attachment 3925692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925693


Hello- long time lurker

Which bag is this? Seeking a new computer/work bag that holds a 13” laptop.


----------



## Glttglam

Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory today


----------



## vivian518

Flowergeek said:


> Hello- long time lurker
> 
> Which bag is this? Seeking a new computer/work bag that holds a 13” laptop.



Sorry I forgot the style name. I bought it from Nordstrom last winter.


----------



## vivian518




----------



## Broadnax

That Cobble hill is charming. 

By the way, It descends to your style. Kate Spade, when contrasted with Michael Kors and Coach, is extremely bright, however, this does not imply that they just pull in youngsters as a few people have been tricked to think.


----------



## missconvy

Harmony crossbody.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I'm "crabby" at work!


----------



## Glttglam

I found this Laurel Way Stacy in warm guava at the outlet this weekend.


----------



## missconvy

Glttglam said:


> I found this Laurel Way Stacy in warm guava at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081507



What a pretty colored yanny! So springy!


----------



## DF622

I’ve only worn her about 3 times. This will probably be the last time I do!


----------



## DF622

It’s the Madison Stewart Street Studded Mega Lane by the way!


----------



## Glttglam

missconvy said:


> What a pretty colored yanny! So springy!


Thank you


----------



## QueenCharisma

An oldie, but a goodie: the Maryanne


----------



## jcnc

Fashion designer Kate Spade was found dead in an apparent suicide her Manhattan apartment


----------



## missconvy

jcnc said:


> Fashion designer Kate Spade was found dead in an apparent suicide her Manhattan apartment



I saw that [emoji25] very sad [emoji22]


----------



## blaquieonassis

Carrying this KS bucket from the early 2000s. I can't recall the exact year. And I also have the matching Joan mules. RIP.


----------



## cwc3

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 4049504



Do you mind I ask what is the style name please? I adore this! Thanks


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 1st Kate Spade bag - Carson in Strawberry Froyo


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

using this cutie today ♠️


----------



## Helen MacDonald

This is my first Kate Spade bag which I was lucky enough to pick up new with tags in a local handbag exchange. It’s my everyday bag this summer.


----------



## SWlife

Impulse purchase in Atlanta. Had a terrible doctor visit, stopped at Lenox Square during a downpour- just an altogether awful day. This handbag looked so cute sitting there. I had to have it. 30% off.


----------



## jcnc

I love the lil pop of color this bag brings


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Today’s bag


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Today’s bag



I love this bag (and the bunny charm and items!)  What is the name of the colour?


----------



## pixiejenna

So shopping the Nordies anniversary sale I came across this mini backpack. Then when I made my online returns I checked it out again. The next day I had to go back get it. It hit everything I wanted in a mini backpack. It has a nice handle for when I am running errandsand don'twant to wear it as a backpack, thin but not too thin shoulder straps, nice pebbled leather, and it's plain with a little little bit extra detail.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new bag from the outlet


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pink bag this is my favorite


----------



## Scully Piper

One of my favorite wallets. I love how the outside is a pale pink and then the inside surprises you with a dark contrast.


----------



## Scully Piper

Carried this pink beauty yesterday. Got her in Vegas ages ago.


----------



## wifeyb

My HG of all my Kate bags [emoji7]


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

wifeyb said:


> My HG of all my Kate bags [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199013



Wow it is really unusual! I have never seen this style before! It reminds me of classic Kate Spade!


----------



## Scully Piper

wifeyb said:


> My HG of all my Kate bags [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199013


We're bag twins! I have the same one and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## altigirl88

My wristlet at one of those nail wrap parties while my BF's  mom puts on a French manicure, lol


----------



## all7s

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4209192
> 
> My wristlet at one of those nail wrap parties while my BF's  mom puts on a French manicure, lol


I always loved this print! Such a cute photo with the nail party!


----------



## Esquared72

Sorry...issues with attachments


----------



## ADreamDeferred

wifeyb said:


> My HG of all my Kate bags [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199013


OMGGGG you have the typewriter bag!! So rare! Where did you find it? I have always loved this.. I have a thing for vintage typewriters


----------



## Julia T.

love this small ella to bits. my travel companion.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Julia T. said:


> View attachment 4268233
> 
> 
> love this small ella to bits. my travel companion.



Cute! I’ve always liked this bag!


----------



## Julia T.

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I’ve always liked this bag!


thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Will start using my Cameron Street small Hayden tomorrow in stony blue It was one of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Loving this bag! My mom bought it for me. Adore black and white stripes!


----------



## Miss_Lili

My workhorse bag here. I didnt realize she looked chanel inspired until years after buying her but I still love her. I didn't realize quilted leather was started by chanel until a year ago. She fits two water bottles and a huge makeup bag without being a tote bag. I went to go pick up some belated xmas gifts


----------



## srs

glttglam,
love your Cameron Street Hayden!! I've been wanting want in black, I don't really care for black bags that much but I need a nice one and think this looks so good in black actually it looks good in a lot of colors.


----------



## Glttglam

srs said:


> glttglam,
> love your Cameron Street Hayden!! I've been wanting want in black, I don't really care for black bags that much but I need a nice one and think this looks so good in black actually it looks good in a lot of colors.


Thanks, I really like it so far. It seems to fit quite a bit. But is lightweight when carrying at the same time.


----------



## srs

Glttglam said:


> Thanks, I really like it so far. It seems to fit quite a bit. But is lightweight when carrying at the same time.


you are not helping me not want this bag.


----------



## muggles

Getting ready to cut the tags on this fun bag!


----------



## missconvy

muggles said:


> View attachment 4317512
> 
> Getting ready to cut the tags on this fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317512



Gorgeous! Which tote is this?


----------



## muggles

missconvy said:


> Gorgeous! Which tote is this?



Carter Street Tyler in Picnic red!


----------



## mrmvrati

Hello Shanghai Cruz Chinese Takeout Box


----------



## muggles




----------



## Hobbsy

muggles said:


>


Is that a yo yo quilt on the table your bag is sitting on?!


----------



## muggles

Hobbsy said:


> Is that a yo yo quilt on the table your bag is sitting on?!



It’s a penny mat![emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

muggles said:


> It’s a penny mat![emoji4]


That is so cool! I love quilts and have a yo yo quilt and now I'm looking on YouTube about penny mats! Did you make it?


----------



## muggles

Haha! Not me ! No talent! I love old antique stuff. I live in a log cabin and collect quilts and various odd things!


----------



## Hobbsy

muggles said:


> Haha! Not me ! No talent! I love old antique stuff. I live in a log cabin and collect quilts and various odd things!


I love quilts and now I either have to find a penny mat or make one!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Cameron Street small Hayden in stony blue.


----------



## pandapreston

This one...❤️


----------



## lindasierra

I just got this Patterson Drive Kona for work and I’m in love! It holds everything I need (lunch, several drinks, umbrella, planner, wallet, makeup bag, etc.) and still has TONS of room. And I really love that it has the two zip pockets to keep items secure!


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Cameron Street small Hayden in stony blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393276


Love this color!!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Love this color!!


Thank you so much! Sorry I just saw this.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


Pretty color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Andi canteen in rococo pink.


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color!!


Thanks! This is my exact favorite color and shade


----------



## JVSXOXO

I don’t actually own any KS bags but I have quite a few KS accessories (phone cases, tea pot, oven mitts and kitchen towels, etc.). They all have one thing in common: polka dots! I was so excited to find this business card holder with my initial online. Perfect for my new job.


----------



## Scully Piper

Took my Hello Shanghai to a birthday party today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Feel ivory


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I’ve had this one for over a year - first time using it today. An outlet purchase hit.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Crossbody Kylie from the outlet ❤️❤️So cute love the size fits everything I need.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Crossbody Kylie from the outlet ❤️❤️So cute love the size fits everything I need.


Congrats! It's sooo cute. And your picture is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BoredErica

Amelia in small. Large is too large for me. Funnily enough the large is more expensive than the small right now because they haven't price cut the small yet. Got this one off Ebay for $150.


----------



## Julia T.

travelling with this mylie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not the bag, but the top handle.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


This is so pretty!! KS has such a great range of lavenders and pinks.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Just love this black bow contrasted with the pink pebbly leather!


----------



## Glttglam

elisabettaverde said:


> This is so pretty!! KS has such a great range of lavenders and pinks.


Yes they really do. Thank you


----------



## deii

I’m not a backpack person but my Dawn backpack is soooo cute


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Is Jack Spade allowed in here?  Had this leather credit card holder sitting "NOS" in a drawer, forgot about it like forever. Been using it only for a couple of weeks now, but I can't say anything else then that the leather feels great and the edge seal is really well made. "Autumn EDC."




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## divineprada

Can’t wait for my very own Taylor Medium Bucket to be delivered to me soon!!! Tried it in my local Kate Spade store. Checked online and got it a discounted price!


----------



## Ringwald Pink

My trusty old City Lights Tote. It’s perfect for swim team season when I don’t want my leather bags to get wet!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Cameron Street Hayden.


----------



## Citosgirl

My husband had a formal work function, so I took my newspaper clutch out for a spin—I rarely go anywhere fancy, so I’m so happy I got to use this bag!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Super happy with the adorable coin purse from the kate spade new york x minnie mouse collaboration.  Using it as my cable carrier in my everyday work bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## deii

Took Eva on a night drive


----------



## onemissa

It's not directly Kate Spade, but it is by Kate Spade. I feel like there should be a section for these bags.


----------



## vivian518

Sweets and Kate Spade [emoji812]️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Not me   Pippa Middleton in KS during the holidays


----------



## Butterlite

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Is Jack Spade allowed in here?  Had this leather credit card holder sitting "NOS" in a drawer, forgot about it like forever. Been using it only for a couple of weeks now, but I can't say anything else then that the leather feels great and the edge seal is really well made. "Autumn EDC."
> 
> View attachment 4563649
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love how you have it organized! Gorgeous photoz


----------



## Butterlite

Omg! I love this newspaper clutch!!


----------



## ditzydi

Carrying my Beau for an interview today.


----------



## Citosgirl

ditzydi said:


> Carrying my Beau for an interview today.


That's an amazing interview outfit.  Love the Beau. Good luck!


----------



## ditzydi

Citosgirl said:


> That's an amazing interview outfit.  Love the Beau. Good luck!


Thanks!  It's a great work bag but man it gets heavy quick.  I have a second interview scheduled for tomorrow.  So I'll be taking my Beau with me again.


----------



## KaySpade

Can someone please help me ID?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Love_N_Lune said:


> Feel ivory


Can you post a pic of what this bag fits? What is the name of it ? I, looking for a mini backpack but want leather.


----------



## Bag Fetish

pixiejenna said:


> So shopping the Nordies anniversary sale I came across this mini backpack. Then when I made my online returns I checked it out again. The next day I had to go back get it. It hit everything I wanted in a mini backpack. It has a nice handle for when I am running errandsand don'twant to wear it as a backpack, thin but not too thin shoulder straps, nice pebbled leather, and it's plain with a little little bit extra detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141081


Can you post a pic of what this bag will hold? Thanks


----------



## Veroyoga

My new friend under the rainbow: KS Charlotte Street in beige linen like fabric and black leather. Second KS for me. Can wait to wear it on a sunny day with my beloved linen clothes! I love that it keeps its shape without being too stiff. Found secondhand. Such a timeless style!


----------



## Dintjes

KS Karen and Nadine card holder ❤️


----------



## Yaz1213

Carrying my Margaux today


----------



## theprettymiss

Ive been carrying my black Kate Spade Jackson crossbody clutch and Im loving it.


It has multiple card slots and although its narrow its been very practical for running errands.

Oh and the leather is so buttery!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.


----------



## srs

sweet gift!!


----------



## Glttglam

srs said:


> sweet gift!!


Thank you


----------



## PinkKelly

Going to Starbucks with my new green bean Margaux medium satchel. Great fun summer bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using for the first time my vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom.


----------



## BeachBagGal

PinkKelly said:


> Going to Starbucks with my new green bean Margaux medium satchel. Great fun summer bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783083


I love all the color happening in this photo!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

PinkKelly said:


> Going to Starbucks with my new green bean Margaux medium satchel. Great fun summer bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783083


Ahhhhh this bag is gorgeous!!!! It looks so good with pink too!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’m not exactly wearing a bag today since I’m not going anywhere lol But I got lucky and found this Tiny bag over the weekend on sale at Dillard’s. He’s getting along well with his roommates!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Going to use my Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone for the first time tomorrow


----------



## BeachBagGal

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m not exactly wearing a bag today since I’m not going anywhere lol But I got lucky and found this Tiny bag over the weekend on sale at Dillard’s. He’s getting along well with his roommates!!!
> 
> View attachment 4841049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841050


That’s soo cute!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s soo cute!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom.


----------



## Purseloco

Large Staci Satchel


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## xo.siren

My current


----------



## anthrosphere

Carrying this cutie today.


----------



## LauraTracy

Tis the season for lovebirds...


----------



## Kris_t1n

hi, recently I am wearing my longchamp backpack, but I do have a kate spade Kaci tote that I never wear since I bought it last year, I am not sure whether I have to sell it or keep it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Was using the Kate Spade Strawberry coin purse.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Was using the Kate Spade Strawberry coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997091


That coin pouch is too cute!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

After being initially disappointed in my surprise sale purchase (wavy zipper), I am actually loving my Kate Spade Monica Satchel! It is super practical!


----------



## elation

That coin purse is the cutest thing ever!


Sunshine mama said:


> Was using the Kate Spade Strawberry coin purse.






The Mulberry Street Pyper has become my pandemic bag. Small, light, and holds the essentials.


----------



## WenD08

Finally got the bag I wanted after years of looking.  Found the Quinn Astroturf on eBay.  It’s in great shape with no marks.


----------



## whateve

WenD08 said:


> Finally got the bag I wanted after years of looking.  Found the Quinn Astroturf on eBay.  It’s in great shape with no marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039458


I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Still in this one today, along with my Coach mask.


----------



## anthrosphere

Took this little guy out on this gorgeous day.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Took this little guy out on this gorgeous day.
> 
> View attachment 5048120


That's adorable!


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> That's adorable!


Thank you, whateve!


----------



## Ellie243

anthrosphere said:


> Took this little guy out on this gorgeous day.
> 
> View attachment 5048120


This is super cute! I love the design and the polka dots!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Took this little guy out on this gorgeous day.
> 
> View attachment 5048120


How adorable! ❤️


----------



## whateve

I love this bag.


----------



## anthrosphere

Ellie243 said:


> This is super cute! I love the design and the polka dots!





BeachBagGal said:


> How adorable! ❤️


Thank you!!

Love my picnic basket that I got at the outlet, it holds everything I need and it is so fun to carry.

Of course, had to get my little lady in the shot because why not?


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068825


Gorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Love my picnic basket that I got at the outlet, it holds everything I need and it is so fun to carry.
> 
> Of course, had to get my little lady in the shot because why not?
> 
> View attachment 5070725


Omg both are soooo cute!!! What’s your little lady wearing??!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Love my picnic basket that I got at the outlet, it holds everything I need and it is so fun to carry.
> 
> Of course, had to get my little lady in the shot because why not?
> 
> View attachment 5070725


So cute. Did it come with the strawberry charm?


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg both are soooo cute!!! What’s your little lady wearing??!!


Thank you! She is wearing a dress harness with Hawaiian print. I attached an older picture of her with a better view of her harness below. Unfortunately, she hasn't been groomed yet at the time so you can't see the whole thing. 



Sunshine mama said:


> So cute. Did it come with the strawberry charm?


Thank you!! Yes, it comes with the charm.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! She is wearing a dress harness with Hawaiian print. I attached an older picture of her with a better view of her harness below. Unfortunately, she hasn't been groomed yet at the time so you can't see the whole thing.
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Yes, it comes with the charm.
> 
> View attachment 5071839


So cute! There used to be a member who would include a picture of her dog, wearing cute dresses, in her purse of the day photos.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color! ❤


Thank you! I'm very happy I bought it.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> So cute! There used to be a member who would include a picture of her dog, wearing cute dresses, in her purse of the day photos.


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is my new Sam shoulder purse in crushed watermelon


----------



## baghabitz34

Just got this Natalia tote for Mother’s Day


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! She is wearing a dress harness with Hawaiian print. I attached an older picture of her with a better view of her harness below. Unfortunately, she hasn't been groomed yet at the time so you can't see the whole thing.
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Yes, it comes with the charm.
> 
> View attachment 5071839


Simply adorable! ❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium


----------



## Glttglam

First time using Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink tomorrow


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone for tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

Carrying Kate Spade the last few days and switching into another Kate Spade tomorrow.


----------



## Glttglam

My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a small slim card holder staci in light crepe.


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel as a gift.


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry here is the picture.


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Spencer medium satchel tomorrow


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I happened to be strolling through Nordstrom and came across this eye-popping Molly tote included in the anniversary sale!!  Such an adorable, fun piece, roomy and sturdy.  Interestingly I saw these on Ebay last week at full price and put it on watch. I usually let my new bags sit a while but I changed into this right away.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This strawberry


----------



## BeachBagGal

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5150637
> View attachment 5150638
> 
> I happened to be strolling through Nordstrom and came across this eye-popping Molly tote included in the anniversary sale!!  Such an adorable, fun piece, roomy and sturdy.  Interestingly I saw these on Ebay last week at full price and put it on watch. I usually let my new bags sit a while but I changed into this right away.


Love that color combo!


----------



## anthrosphere

Sunshine mama said:


> This strawberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159486


Both your bag and coin purse are so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> Both your bag and coin purse are so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry Suzy large north south tote


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Spencer medium satchel


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Love this pretty little thing


----------



## BagLadyT

Marti Bucket


----------



## whateve

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5196598
> 
> Marti Bucket


I have a couple of these - one this size and one of the smaller size. I love them! What is this color called? It looks like warm taupe that I have in a different kate spade.


----------



## whateve

small Marti bucket


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> I have a couple of these - one this size and one of the smaller size. I love them! What is this color called? It looks like warm taupe that I have in a different kate spade.



Me too! I got two others yesterday in black and warm ginger brown. This color is lilac although it’s hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## MKB0925

BagLadyT said:


> Me too! I got two others yesterday in black and warm ginger brown. This color is lilac although it’s hard to tell in the pic.


I have the Warm Ginger too in the large...I love it!


----------



## BagLadyT

MKB0925 said:


> I have the Warm Ginger too in the large...I love it!


Me too! Functional and goes with everything!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## theprettymiss

I got a Kate Spade Jackson WOC at the end of 2019 and the leather is soooo buttery soft now


----------



## Naminé

Alice in Wonderland mini tote. Love it but I wish the pouch was removable.


----------



## Sa26

Hey i see many here buy outlet items perfect to show my Kate spade Natalia small flap also from the outlet


----------



## Bisousdj

whateve said:


> small Marti bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198422


This bucket bag looks so cute! Is it outlet exclusive?


----------



## whateve

Bisousdj said:


> This bucket bag looks so cute! Is it outlet exclusive?


Thanks! Yes, I believe it was made for the outlets. I've seen them at the outlets most of this year in different colors. I first got the larger one in March, then got this one in August. I discovered the small size is cuter and is plenty big enough for my stuff.


----------



## Naminé

Took my Lovitt to see Hamilton tonight. So excited!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lizzie medium flap backpack.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this new Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Just got this new Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


Congratulations! I have her baby sister. Isn't it the best green?


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I have her baby sister. Isn't it the best green?


Oh that's a neat coincidence Thank you, yes I really like the color I guess that's why my son really liked it for me too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Took my Lovitt to see Hamilton tonight. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 5222260


This is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> This is sooo cute!!!


Thank you so much!! She puts a smile on my face every time I look at her.


----------



## chilipepper_96

whateve said:


> Thanks! Yes, I believe it was made for the outlets. I've seen them at the outlets most of this year in different colors. I first got the larger one in March, then got this one in August. I discovered the small size is cuter and is plenty big enough for my stuff.


Can you share the outlet price for the Marti bucket bags? Is it cheaper than their online outlet store?


----------



## whateve

chilipepper_96 said:


> Can you share the outlet price for the Marti bucket bags? Is it cheaper than their online outlet store?


I think it depends on the day and the color. When I bought mine, I think older colors were discounted more than the others. I didn't save the pretax price but with tax, the small was $124.50 in August and the large was $129.73 in March. I guess I got a better deal on the large.


----------



## chilipepper_96

whateve said:


> I think it depends on the day and the color. When I bought mine, I think older colors were discounted more than the others. I didn't save the pretax price but with tax, the small was $124.50 in August and the large was $129.73 in March. I guess I got a better deal on the large.


Thank you! That’s an even better price than the online website!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched back into my Lizzie medium flap backpack.


----------



## Glttglam

My old wallet was getting too worn out. So, I just bought this Staci large carryall wristlet wallet in rose smoke multi


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Marti bucket bag small in Niagara as a gift. I'm surprised it fits my big wallet


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Staci medium satchel as a gift  in the rose smoke multi color This is my first time having an exact matching wallet and purse This is also my first burgundy or mostly burgundy bag.


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Staci medium satchel as a gift  in the rose smoke multi color This is my first time having an exact matching wallet and purse This is also my first burgundy or mostly burgundy bag.


This is so pretty...I love the color combo.


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> This is so pretty...I love the color combo.


Thank you The color drew me to it, never seen that color combo before . I thought it was unique


----------



## Katinahat

This very practical little bag today for walking my beautiful black Labrador.


----------



## MKB0925

Katinahat said:


> This very practical little bag today for walking my beautiful black Labrador.
> View attachment 5312408


This is such a cute bag!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Katinahat

Lucie Watson Lane on holiday by the pool.


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely!


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my Spencer medium satchel since Saturday.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lizzie medium flap backpack.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!


 Thanks, I've always wanted this color in other brands, but would always miss out because I would take to long to try to buy it.


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Rory satchel in bright carnation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> First time using my Rory satchel in bright carnation.


I love this color!  Is bright carnation different from carnation? I have an agenda cover in carnation(I think ?) and I adore the color!


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> First time using my Rory satchel in bright carnation.


Beautiful color!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Not technically a bag (it does have a zip pocket for some smaller stuff, though!). I love this lanyard -- I bought it 2 weeks ago and have taken it to work every day


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this color!  Is bright carnation different from carnation? I have an agenda cover in carnation(I think ?) and I adore the color!


Sorry I just saw this. It has been a busy week for me. I'm not sure. I'm not familiar with the carnation color.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Mimi satchel in candied cherry, as a gift I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday. The bag and the strawberry coin purse/ charm inside the bag. I cut the original strap off and added my own.


----------



## Naminé

Love my trusty tote! Holds so much but is so light. Plus the daisies just make me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> Love my trusty tote! Holds so much but is so light. Plus the daisies just make me smile every time I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 5356045


Love the daisies and that cute daisy charm!


----------



## whateve

small Marti bucket in snow pea. I love this shade.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> View attachment 5356050
> 
> small Marti bucket in snow pea. I love this shade.


So beautiful! Your pictures always somehow manage to bring out the beautiful colors of your bags. I love it!


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> So beautiful! Your pictures always somehow manage to bring out the beautiful colors of your bags. I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Romy Chain Wallet as a clutch


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my large Marti bucket in snow pea.


----------



## Naminé

I am in an ice cream mood today! Here is my Ice Cream Sundae crossbody with my (delicious and very messy) sea salt ice cream on a cone.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Marti bucket bag small in Niagara.


----------



## sakurry

deleted


----------



## Naminé

Softwhere tote.


----------



## Naminé

Tulip bucket bag.


----------



## Naminé

Pink Voyage.


----------



## natalysi

I am in love with this baby - Rita large hobo. Have it for around a month now and carry it every day to work.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift


----------



## GoingRogue

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift


This is so darn adorable


----------



## whateve

I highly recommend this bag. It's made of soft nappa leather. It's just as nice as bags that cost 10 times as much.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


----------



## milagoddess

I’d love to know which handbag this is!


----------



## GoingRogue

She has a lot of space without being bulky and overwhelming. My favorite right now.


----------



## xo.siren

my boyfriend got me this lovely bag to fit my work laptop! (Note that on the website the colour of the inside is different and when you get in real life it is black inside)


----------



## lorihmatthews

This just arrived in the mail yesterday.


----------

